# Welcome Thread for new members



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I am in time kill mode this morning. So I got to thinking, we don't have a welcome thread for newbies in the HR20 forum. 

It might be nice for the new HR20 owners to have a thread to check in, say hello, list their setup, and anything else they want to say. Such as why they moved to the HR20 and what their initial experiences are.

Also - maybe those of you that have Surveys/HowTos/FAQ etc. could post those items in the thread. 

And if it sticks - maybe a MOD could stick it!

Welcome all!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will join with Jay in welcoming all the new members... it seems like we've had quite a few lately. We're glad to have you! Check out some of the excellent posts in the Information Resources subforum... you'll be glad you did!


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

Newbie here

Got a new HD TV (listed below) in January. got my HR20 installed on 2/7, it died 2/9. Got my replacement HR-20 2/13 and have been running fine since then.

I'm hooked up via HMDI, have Native ON, only about 10 programs set to record regularly, and never "turn off/standby" the unit.

Loving the new HD stuff, kinda a let down on the amount of content available though.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

nick1817 said:


> Newbie here
> 
> Got a new HD TV (listed below) in January. got my HR20 installed on 2/7, it died 2/9. Got my replacement HR-20 2/13 and have been running fine since then.
> 
> ...


You would be thrilled with all the HD content today if you had HD 5 years ago. I do agree however D* right now does not offer much but that will change latter in the year hopefully


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to all new comers! :welcome_s

You'll find we are a happy to help lot, willing to share, and occassionally a bit too rowdy when we've not had our software fix recently enough.

There are more great resources in the subforums: HR20 Ordering and Installation and HR20 Information Resources

We also welcome your insights and posts. There are lots of great resources here only because of your additions to the group.

Cheers,
Tom
PS Jayw, you got stickied!


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm fairly new to the forums, having joined and ordered my HR20 in December (with a successful installation taking place about 3 weeks ago after some tumultuous botched appointments). I've had a few problems with my HR20, but apparently not on the order of some other folks in here. Have a fairly simple setup...Native off, Component cabling, no OTA (though I'm planning on it) or multiswitch. Don't have any series set up yet (though I've manually or schedule-recorded several from Discovery HD Theater with no trouble)...

I've been a D* subscriber since 1998, and still have my R10 in service watching my back  

Many thanks to all for your time and trouble trying to work out the kinks! Glad I found you.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome newbies from sunny south Florida!! You have hit on a wonderful supportive community thats an amazing resource. Please tell us how you found the site!

And if you end up enjoying the site, consider one day joining!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

PeeWee10 said:


> I'm fairly new to the forums, having joined and ordered my HR20 in December (with a successful installation taking place about 3 weeks ago after some tumultuous botched appointments). I've had a few problems with my HR20, but apparently not on the order of some other folks in here. Have a fairly simple setup...Native off, Component cabling, no OTA (though I'm planning on it) or multiswitch. Don't have any series set up yet (though I've manually or schedule-recorded several from Discovery HD Theater with no trouble)...
> 
> I've been a D* subscriber since 1998, and still have my R10 in service watching my back
> 
> Many thanks to all for your time and trouble trying to work out the kinks! Glad I found you.


Welcome!! How did you find the site (ie GOOGLE)


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome, newbies!! This is a great site with amazing amounts of information. Just remember to be polite and helpful...we don't need whining (other than the occasional vent, of course )


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

If you're a newbie to the HR-20 I think you got in at the right time. Most major issues have been resolved and most can say it's loads ahead and where it was 6 months ago.

It's funny how fast you become a wallflower around here. With as much testing and bug reports that have came from "the regulars" you become a regular quick! 

Welcome.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

jheda said:


> Welcome!! How did you find the site (ie GOOGLE)


Seem to remember doing Google search for "DirecTV" and "HR20" ... the D* page had pretty scant details


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

jheda said:


> Welcome!! How did you find the site (ie GOOGLE)


AVS Forums


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome!

Check out the HR20 FAQ for 40 great resources.

Also check out the HR20 Information Resources Forum.

Let any of us know if we can help with anything.

- Craig


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

You know it is funny I spent a fair amount of time at the TIVO site and never really spent much time on this site in the past and noticed all my pasts posts were gone which is fine. I guess this will be my new TIVO site as I have a install on March 17th for 2 of these boxes. I just hope the problems aren't as bad as I have read but I also have to say that from what I am reading things seem to be getting better with these boxes. I was going to get FIOS but D* gave me such a sweet deal I figured Iwould give it a shot and see what all the new channels bring latter in the year. FIOS may be an option down the road if D* doesn't live up to the task


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

As a Newbie, I don't understand the obsession with Dual Live buffers....


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

dp


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> As a Newbie, I don't understand the obsession with Dual Live buffers....


It allows you to switch between two channels repeatedly and pause one while you view the other. Amazing to watch two live events simultaneously, ie playoff hockey, september baseball, etc.
Many threads discuss this if you wish to search for unlimited material.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

jheda said:


> It allows you to switch between two channels repeatedly and pause one while you view the other. Amazing to watch two live events simultaneously, ie playoff hockey, september baseball, etc.
> Many threads discuss this if you wish to search for unlimited material.


I know what it is, I just don't think it's that important. I typically record both games I want to watch anyway, so I typically did it that way I guess.

I have a habit of typing in the wrong channel, so maybe that's why I always did it that way:lol:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> I know what it is, I just don't think it's that important. I typically record both games I want to watch anyway, so I typically did it that way I guess.
> 
> I have a habit of typing in the wrong channel, so maybe that's why I always did it that way:lol:


the workaround for this on the hr20 is cumbersome and not close to as effective...try recording two events and flipping back and forth, and youll see why the great desire for this feature, IMHO


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have to wait for Football season to come around. I'm sure by then I'll be on the bandwagon, or it will be fixed


----------



## 9aces9 (Dec 30, 2006)

I switched to DTV in September 2006. Originally had H15. HR20-700 was installed Dec 28 2006. Had no problems until the software update last week, now i get skipping audio and have had to use the RBR twice due to lockups (blue screen). Have been lurking for quite a while. I appreciate everyone on this forum being willing to share their knowledge. 
______________________
Olevia 32" LCD
HR20-700 - HDMI


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> Have to wait for Football season to come around. I'm sure by then I'll be on the bandwagon, or it will be fixed


There is no "fix" as it is not a feature of the HR-20. It has been asked for and some day may be a reality, but don't hold your breath. Do a search for the COUNTLESS DLB threads.

Back on topic, welcome everyone.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to anyone new...
I hope you will find what you need here, and can enjoy the various entertainment [humor] of many.


----------



## scrappy 2000 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi to everyone. I am a newbe here but not to sat. and audio video equipment. I check in at least every day. This is a great site. I just got HR 20 installed yesterday. Install went fine. D.* gave me the unit free and then gave me $300 credit for missed install dates. So I am very happy. HR 20 running fine for over 24 hrs. with no problems. Keeping TIVO for backup at least for a while.


----------



## Trampis (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all,
Glad to be here! I'm also on TiVo Community as well but since my sat service is with DirecTV I thought I'd be here more often than not.
I'm new to HD, just got my HD service installed last week. 
I've got 4 DVR units in all:
R10, R15, HR10-250, HR20-700
And one non-DVR HD unit, an H20
5 LNB dish that just got installed last week as well.
I'm all ready to install a Zinwell WB68 so I can run both of my HD DVRs on the big TV downstairs and the R10 upstairs on the small TV. So I'm looking at my HR20 and I see these things in the sat lines (see attachments please)...
Can anyone tell me what they are and what their function is? And do I need them in the lines I plan on running to my HR10?

Thanks All!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Trampis said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be here! I'm also on TiVo Community as well but since my sat service is with DirecTV I thought I'd be here more often than not.
> I'm new to HD, just got my HD service installed last week.
> I've got 4 DVR units in all:
> ...


Welcome!

They are B-band converters and they are discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78129


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

When hooking up an OTA antenna through the HR-20, why do the HD channels still appear cropped? 

For Example, I don't get CBS via dish, so I tried hooking up OTA so I could record CSI last night. When I tuned to the OTA CBS, it was on 1080, but it was still cropped (Pillar Box), same for other OTA channels. Didn't seem as clear either.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

nick1817 said:


> When hooking up an OTA antenna through the HR-20, why do the HD channels still appear cropped?
> 
> For Example, I don't get CBS via dish, so I tried hooking up OTA so I could record CSI last night. When I tuned to the OTA CBS, it was on 1080, but it was still cropped (Pillar Box), same for other OTA channels. Didn't seem as clear either.


Could have been a 1080 signal, but not HD programming. Some shows(Scrubs, Entertainment Shows) are not shot HD and still sent 1080 OTA.
Dug


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was CSI, it is usually broadcast in HD


----------



## Boris&Tasha (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!

I have been visiting this site for months now but have just recently joined.

I had my HR20 installed Dec 5 and have thoroughly enjoyed it. (I did have the installer move my SD Tivo to the bedroom though) I have not had any issues with it yet, except for one lost recording of a Discovery HD show. 

My setup:

Slimline Dish and a Terk low-profile tv5 in the attic for OTA (all locals come in with minimum 90% signal strength)

HDTV: Sharp Aquos LC-42D62U 42" 1080p LCD 

HR20 Config: 1080i & 720p only - Native on - Dolby Digital on

Audio: Onkyo TX-SR674 7.1 HDMI upconverting receiver (HR20 and DVD player connected to receiver via HDMI and output to TV via HDMI only

Also have an H20-600 connected to a Toshiba 23" lcd tv


----------



## 3stripes (Feb 16, 2007)

Ditto the thanks for the welcome... I've been reading the HR20 forums for a few months without joining, but decided to take the plunge today. I found the forum from a link on the SatelliteGuys forums. Sorry - don't remember who posted the link...

I've been a D* subscriber since January 2002. I recently (Feb. 9th) replaced an ancient UltimateTV DVR with the HR20. Version 0x12a downloaded about 16 hours after I got the HR20 installed. So far I've been pleased - I've had one or two minor glitches, but nothing on the order of some of the other issues I've seen posted. Hopefully that remains the case. 

The one problem that frustrates me the most with the HR20 is the OTA reception. My OTA antenna was previously attached to an H20, and the reception was excellent. On the HR20, the reception is much worse - same antenna, same location - so much so that I can't use it for viewing most local stations. I get the wild swings in signal strength (from 100% to 0% and back) on almost all my locals. Adjusting the gain seemed to have no effect. I'm definitely bummed about that...

I've scheduled the install of a second HR20 for Feb. 26th. This will replace one of my non-DVR, non-HD receivers.

My current setup:
Toshiba 37HL95 LCD
One HR20-700S receiver
- Native On
- Networking enabled
- OTA enabled
- Dual input
- Audio via optical cable to Kenwood VR-9070 stereo receiver
- Video via HDMI through Octava 3:1 HDMI switch to TV
Two DirecTv H20 receivers
Two RCA and one Philips non-DVR, non-HD receivers
One DirecTv D10 receiver
AT-9 Dish
Zinwell 4:8 HD Multi-Switch
Radio Shack Model 15-1892 OTA antenna (on the HR20 at the moment)
Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD player
- Video via HDMI through Octava 3:1 HDMI switch to TV
- Audio via 5.1 RCA cables to Kenwood VR-9070 stereo receiver

I have a Toshiba 42LZ196 1080p LCD on order, and it will replace the Toshiba listed above.

Enough of that - glad to be a part of the forums. I've learned a lot in the months I've been reading them. Thanks to all.


----------



## ben0210 (Dec 7, 2006)

A big thank you to the people that make this site work. While I do not agree 100% with all the opinions here, hey, its what the internet is all about. Became a HR20 owner due to Santa leaving a 42" plasma set for Christmas. I really enjoy the HD. I am one of the luck ones, I have not had many problems with mine. I've had my HR20 for a little over a month now. So far, so good. I have a fairly basic set up. Use HDMI from HR20 to TV, XBOX 360 to TV, & I use optical out from Xbox and HR20 to Receiver. I didn't like the remote, so I bought a harmony. Oh, and do miss DLB!!! This site and help are awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

ben0210 said:


> A big thank you to the people that make this site work. While I do not agree 100% with all the opinions here, hey, its what the internet is all about. Became a HR20 owner due to Santa leaving a 42" plasma set for Christmas. I really enjoy the HD. I am one of the luck ones, I have not had many problems with mine. I've had my HR20 for a little over a month now. So far, so good. I have a fairly basic set up. Use HDMI from HR20 to TV, XBOX 360 to TV, & I use optical out from Xbox and HR20 to Receiver. I didn't like the remote, so I bought a harmony. Oh, and do miss DLB!!! This site and help are awesome!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome!! now about that avatar...

That avatar is all wrong, I see a rubber duck, and Bert and Ernie come to mind - now I see them in Bondage.

Rubber duck duck Rubber duck --- duck

I don't think there is a D* channel for that...

YET.


----------



## fjcastro (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome string. I have been a D* subscriber since 1999. I am upgrading to the HR20 on Friday (after a canceled appointment by Connect TV this past Monday). With the wealth of information that has already been posted (almost an information overload) can someone advise me of what to do to prepare for the install and what to look for during the installation and testing of the unit? I want to make sure everything is done correctly before I let the Connect TV guy out of my sight. Thanks again.


----------



## DasKitty (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome....I only wish I had started reading this forum BEFORE ordering the HR20. Sigh. 

I've had it now for about two weeks and am having some withdrawl for my previous one - the HD with Tivo. Dual Live Buffering, etc.

After reading the survival guides and other great info here I was very nervous about having the HR20...and on the whole it hasn't been too painful. Yes, it has recently started freezing up on me occasionally (around 2-3 times in the past week), but there are many things about it I do like more than my previous HD/TIVO set. 

A big thank you to everyone who posts here - the tips and tricks are very helpful and for the newbies like me they are lifesavers!


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I just joined as I am about to have 5lnb dish installed replacing 3 lnb and replace a hr10-250 with a hr20 (I'll keep the old tivo unit after reading post in these forums). 

Question: I currently have Terk 5X8 multiswitch in setup as I have 3 receivers in house. But everyone talks about a Zinwell. Will Terk work OK or do I need to require the Zinwell for my install in March?

I will be specifying:

Slimline AU9 dish
HR 20 PLUS with 0x12A
2 working BBC modules.
Zinwell if required


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

For those of you finding yourself here alot you'll see the Sigs with DBSTalk Club Member. It's basically $15 to the cause to keep the MONS and others going and the equipment for the support. Like most, wait until you've used the site alot but at some point consider it as a small token for the help of all the great folks here and to keep it going.

Link: http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## Dawn Knight (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all! I've been lurking here for 5 months since last October, right after I had my HR20 and 5LNB installed. I've had a number of problems with my HR20 - missed recordings, BSOD, audio and video dropouts, lotsa pixelization and tearing, etc. But I've read almost every post in the HR20 Forum and feel fully up to speed on the symptoms, causes and solutions, so looking forward to some CE testing and contributing in a helpful way. And because these forums have been so helpful to me in the last few months, I've paid my dues and become a Club Member, even though this is my first post.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Dawn Knight said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for 5 months since last October, right after I had my HR20 and 5LNB installed. I've had a number of problems with my HR20 - missed recordings, BSOD, audio and video dropouts, lotsa pixelization and tearing, etc. But I've read almost every post in the HR20 Forum and feel fully up to speed on the symptoms, causes and solutions, so looking forward to some CE testing and contributing in a helpful way. And because these forums have been so helpful to me in the last few months, I've paid my dues and become a Club Member, even though this is my first post.


Well welcome, neighbor. I see we are geo close and even have the same tv.  Are you near Fairfield at all?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dawn Knight said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking here for 5 months since last October, right after I had my HR20 and 5LNB installed. I've had a number of problems with my HR20 - missed recordings, BSOD, audio and video dropouts, lotsa pixelization and tearing, etc. But I've read almost every post in the HR20 Forum and feel fully up to speed on the symptoms, causes and solutions, so looking forward to some CE testing and contributing in a helpful way.


:welcome_s

I suspect that when the next national firmware/software update is sent out (probably within the next week at the most), you'll see a number of your problems disappaear with your HR20. :up:

Over the past weeks, there's been alot of testing going on, with numerous beta releases - the most recent test release looks very promising.

Enjoy your HR20 and welcome aboard!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome ALL. 

There is a lot of good information here on the forum. There are search tools as well to try and find posts that you may want to inquire on. Whenever you make a post in any thread, it pumps it up to the number one spot of that forum. If you can't find what you are looking for, by all means make a new thread and someone will help.

Remember, there are no stupid questions! Funny ones, but not stupid!

I see a lot of lurkers are coming on in.


----------



## Dawn Knight (Feb 22, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> Well welcome, neighbor. I see we are geo close and even have the same tv.  Are you near Fairfield at all?


Hi HolmesCo, thanks! I am a little further north than that - about 170 miles above Sacramento, up in Plumas county.


----------



## yabolts (Feb 23, 2007)

Newbe here, just joined though I've been reading and searching all day. I'm a software developer and am very intrigued by the CE offerings, but in some 5 hours have found many references to its availability in preanounced time windows but nothing on how to "force a download" other than its reference. 

I have 0x12a but still am getting the BSB problem, the last one a couple days ago. Can someone point me to a FAQ on how to become one of the risk takers?


----------



## mojotooth (Feb 23, 2007)

Just got my HR20 and new dish installed yesterday. The install went well, things basically worked out of the box, literally. Old DirecTiVo is now up in the bedroom recording everything my wife wants to watch in bed, while the new hotness is downstairs scooping up all the HD in sight, particularly hockey games. 

I did get my first crash last night. Wife wandered up to me and said "you're going to have to teach me how to use the new tivo" (she doesn't know between TiVo and DVR).

I said "what's to teach? Hit the list or guide button and off you go."

She said "well, I hit list, and now there's a bar at the bottom that says 'please wait' and nothing has happened for ten minutes."

Argh. It's painful enough to justify the expense of the new TV, receiver, DVR, etc when it all works well. Even harder when our new "tivo" crashes more often than my old Win95 box.

Just now beginning research to see what I can do to minimize the crashes.


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Just joined today but I have had the HR20 since it was first released. I, for the most part, love it. I have a pretty basic setup - HR20 going into a Magnavox rear projection 51" HD TV. I have never had any trouble with it, which after looking around this message board is a rare thing? I just found this site a couple days ago and have learned a lot already. Great info source.

Anyway, Juat wanted to say "Hi" and thanks for the great source of info.

--Mike


----------



## lobsigh (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi to all, 

been a lurker here for awile i just installed my hr20 last night. few problems but I think they might be might be due to settings. I will play with it today and see how it goes. Thanks for all the great info.....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lobsigh said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> been a lurker here for awile i just installed my hr20 last night. few problems but I think they might be might be due to settings. I will play with it today and see how it goes. Thanks for all the great info.....


Welcome lurker!  :welcome_s

And good luck.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

had the hr-20 installed on feb 19th went on vacation the next day ,came back a week later everything was recorded perfect & played back perfect .week later all is good .... no issues .... hdmi connected ,optical, native off 720p lcd sony 50"...dvr temp 12a was 127*after 0134 ..120*....learned alot lurking around here...hope to learn more


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

feets said:


> had the hr-20 installed on feb 19th went on vacation the next day ,came back a week later everything was recorded perfect & played back perfect .week later all is good .... no issues .... hdmi connected ,optical, native off 720p lcd sony 50"...dvr temp 12a was 127*after 0134 ..120*....learned alot lurking around here...hope to learn more


Keep your eyes open for a good price or rebate on a Targus chill pad with a usb plug. If you can get one, the HR20 has an usb port in the back that has no immediate purpose. I dropped my temp from 127 to 102 with it. I don't care if anyone wants to argue about it, but I believe that many issues can be avoided by a lower temp in the unit.

Once again 
welcome


----------



## Lydar (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for this great forum! I switched to the HR20 back in mid-January when my HR10 developed problems and DirecTV upgraded me to the HR20. I found DBStalk through Google when I started looking for help with all the bugs that cropped up with the new box. I've been a very satisfied DirecTV customer since 2003. Although the HR20 sometimes makes me feel that my loyalty is being tested!

I think DirecTV had some great ideas when they envisioned the HR20. But like many of you, I wish that they'd done a better job testing it and shaking out the gremlins before it was released. I occasionally long for my trusty HR10 when I lose recordings and/or suffer through the numerous video and audio glitches that are so well documented on this forum. And Amen! I want my dual buffers back.

Anyway, we'll see how it works out. Some of the info and advice I found here have prevented me from drop-kicking my HR20 out the window. So thanks!

Rich Lyda

HR20 w/HDMI connection to Hitachi 50VS810; OTA; Native Mode ON


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello all! Great site!

I just had my first HR20 installed on Saturday on my 6 year-old Mitsubishi 55807. I had a great install experience and I posted about that in another thread. 

I've been a D* subscriber since 1998 and a HR10-250 user since 2005. My wife has grown very accustomed to the HD TiVo, so that box still resides with my new Mits DLP (57732) in the living room. I am "beta testing" the HR20 until figure out all the features and quirks. That way I can ease my wife into using the new receiver. I already know she is not going to like the lack of dual buffers or the lack of a quick rewind at the end of FF! I have been a member of three home theater websites for several years, but this place takes the cake for HR20 information. The FAQ, Tips and Survival Guide have been a godsend. The site has already helped me with a failed phone test. The search function is key for all us n00bs.

Thanks to all for a great site!


----------



## Prophet (Mar 9, 2007)

I just got my HR20 last weekend, and it's great! Replaced a H20 for the DVR functionality, and am in the process of running an additional antenna wire to utilize the second tuner. I have it hooked up via component in native mode to a Sony 61".

Once tuner #2 is up this weekend I'll be a really happy camper :lol:


----------



## NJHarry (Dec 19, 2006)

Another new HR20 User;

New Slimline dish and HR20 upgrade last weekend after 4 cancelled install dates due to weather. Been a DTV user since 1996. I have the HR20 attached to a Panasonic TH50PX60U via HDMI with Native 'off'. So far we have recorded, played back and watched without any issues. While moving thru the menu's I did notice the internal temp was 121. I agree with ‘armophob’, the unit running hot can’t be good over a long period of time, so I'm headed out to get a Antec cooler to place under the unit as ‘armophob’ suggests.. I do have the HR20 attached to a Belkin battery back up as advised. I downloaded all the ‘tips and tricks’ and ‘guides’. Appreciate all the help on this page - thanks to all!


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Returning to DTV after 2 years with E* and their crap receivers.

I have ordered the HD-DVR pack with 195+ channels, and three basic receivers, scheduled install 3/31 am.

Some questions:
What dish will be installed? I still have a 3lnb dish from the last time with D*, will it work? Zip code is 46538. I want whatever dish will be needed for future HD!

Can the cabling already in place be used?

Does the HR20 require two cables, one per tuner, or can it be seperated like the E* units?

Does each receiver REQUIRE a phone line? I know they will say they do but do they really? Particularly if PPV will not be viewed on the receiver without the phone.

Thanks in advance for comments /answers.


----------



## RBFC (Dec 10, 2006)

Newly registered member, lurker for a few months to read only.

I've got an HR20 coming at the end of March, and will undoubtedly have some questions about operation, etc.

I've been very impressed with the knowledge base demonstrated here, as well as the collegial atmosphere. I've already learned a great amount from my reading... thanks!

Equipment as of 4/1/07:

HR20
H20 (2)
Denon 3930CI DVD player
Denon AVR 4806 (for processor and surround amps)
Krell EVO 403 (front 3 channels)
B&W 802D (left, right front)
B&W HTM1D (center)
B&W ASW825 (sub)
B&W CWM8180 (3: left, right, and back for 6.1)
Pioneer HD1540PRO 60" plasma
HDMI and Denon Link
Purist Audio cabling

Thanks for a great site,

Lee


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm new to posting in forums but got sooooo much info and help from this one that I wanted to at least share what I've done with my setup. Please forgive if I've posted in the wrong thread.

I've had DTV and Tivo dvrs since the beginning. I've upgraded a HDVR2 with an internal kit, to 157hrs capacity. I replaced that system with an HR20 and a Vizio 42" HDTV in Jan. 07. After giving the HR20 any myself a breaking in period, I threw out the remote and bought a Harmony 860. I love the 860, it has the feel of the "peanut" with programmable button control and it lights up so I can actually SEE the buttons in the dark. 

With my remote hand happy again, I turned my attention to the shortage of hard drive space in the HR20. I like to store movies and some TV series for extended periods of time, so the 250 gb hd was not enough. After reading a number of posts in this forum, I ordered a Seagate 750gb sata drive and a Azio eSata enclosure. 327 dollars later I was installing the hd in the Azio. It was very easy with simple direct instructions. The Azio came with the eSATA cable that fits the sata port on the back of the HR20. After unplugging the HR20 and then connecting the Seagate/Azio external hd, I tuned on the Azio. I then held my breath and plugged in the HR20. I got the normal start up screen for a few minutes then the RED record light blinked on. I didn't know it at the time but the HR20 was formatting the new hd. After what seemed like forever the HR20 turned off. I hit the pwr button and got the start up screen again and this time went trough the satellite acquisition sequence. A few minuets later the picture came on.

I had to re-enter my preferences as those are kept on which ever drive is active. I later unhooked everything and restarted with the internal dive. All my stuff was still there. I then went back to the external drive. I don't plan on switching back and forth but it seems possible.

I have tripled the recording capacity with this add on and have not had an issue with any of the equipment so far. I figure if DTV comes out with a better add on in the future, I can always use my external hd with my PC as a storage drive.

Many thanks to all the brave souls who showed me the way.

Elixir


----------



## Justin1524 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just got my install Sunday, went smooth as silk. I had a Comcast Digital Cable box and a Tivo 40hr with lifetime subscription. We dumped Comcast mainly because they're not offering MLB extra innings this year. Comcast actually did us a big favor because without this reduced offering we might not have discovered how totally awesome DirecTV is and how awesome the HR20 is. The ability to record 2 shows at once while watching a third recorded show is awesome. The ability to record in HD is awesome. The number of channels and HD channels are awesome and cheaper than Comcast. Sorry for over using the word awesome but it applies. I didn't think I'd be able to score this deal for only about $99 total for the DVR after rebate, free install, free dish and about $75-$85 a month(first year) for Premier package. DirecTV rocks. Also this forum rocks because some things like programming the volume to turn up/down my stereo receiver volume instead of TV volume where not apparent to me until I searched the forum. It'd be really cool if there was a single button to powerdown the receiver, TV and DVR all at one time but I can live with the multiple steps and that slider thingy at the top of the remote.


----------



## jedin (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a D* suscriber for a number of years. I have been using TIVO for 3 years. Now I am thinking of goig "DIGITAL". I note that the HR20 has a 1080i output but not a 1080p. If I buy a new digital tv with 1080p can I see the difference? Of will the TV "upcovert" the signal?
I know I will have to get a new dish and replace both of my existing receivers. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## indirectv (Mar 26, 2007)

Been following this forum closely, and I like all the great info, of course. Many very nice, helpful people too. But I have to say, in my early experience, it doesn't seem as friendly if your experience with the HR20 hasn't been so hot. What's with the propensity to feel defensive about Directv by some? Just curious. It's been that way since the HR20 came on the scene, it seems. Why does this box bring out all the defensiveness for a billion dollar company by people not on the payroll? Smacks of the Apple devotees.

Seriously, in all honesty, the HR20 was not a success out of the gate (and is far from fully baked, but closer), so why should Directv be treated with hero worship? Seems to me, if there were two choices, many of us might have taken door #2, I mean to get HD programming/recording. Alas, there is only one choice (if you wish to remain a Directv customer), so we have to live with it.

Thanks for the welcome thread.


----------



## indirectv (Mar 26, 2007)

jedin said:


> I have a D* suscriber for a number of years. I have been using TIVO for 3 years. Now I am thinking of goig "DIGITAL". I note that the HR20 has a 1080i output but not a 1080p. If I buy a new digital tv with 1080p can I see the difference? Of will the TV "upcovert" the signal?
> I know I will have to get a new dish and replace both of my existing receivers.
> Any suggestions?


Many say no, you will not see the difference, unless you use BluRay or HD-DVD. So not to worry, HD will still look as good as the signal allows it to look (compression can be a factor). And the upconversion will happen, but it's not likely to be a discernible difference.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Greetings folks, another long time reader, first time poster. I've been a D* customer for 5 years eager to get in on the 'HD Revolution'...and when the issues regarding the HR-20 seemed to flag off a little, I made the jump. So for, after about a month, I'd have to say I've had no real issues with the unit...ocassionally a lock up or glitch here and there during playback of a recording, (usually from HD locals) but it always continues to play on afterwards. No RBRs for me yet!

So far, I'm VERY happy with the quality of the picture (naturally), as well as the interface, which has been much maligned by many who've come over from TiVo. I myself had the Hughes DirecTiVo SD box for 3 years, and really, I don't miss it that much. I guess I did like the dual live buffers, but it wasn't life or death for me...(and honestly, is ANY television really THAT important? (Trust me, it's what I do for a living...) 

This forum for information and advice is fantastic, and made the decision to go with the HR-20 that much easier. Heck, the "Tips & Tricks" thread alone is worth the price of admission!

I have many thoughts about the box and related content which I'll eventually start adding to the other threads in this forum, but for now, it's nice to be here!

Vitals:
HR-20 0x13e
5 LNB Dish
Samsung LNS3252D 32" LCD
HDMI
Native OFF
OTA enabled
Dolby Digital enabled


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys. New to this great forum...been with DTV for 4 years. 

Initial Impressions: 
Just got an HR20 yesterday and it's having it's fair share of issues. 

On certain HD channels I get "searching for satelite(771)" errors. This is on HDnet and cbs and a couple others.

Also, the guide data only goes forward 2 days.

The lights are blinding me. 

They are coming out again next wednesday 4/4 they are going to replace the box/diagnose the issues.

Otherwise the picture is beautiful on the other HD channels.

The tech was pretty retarded and didn't speak much english. He installed a 3lnb satelite instead of the 5lnb(noticed after he left.) Anyone know if I need the 5lnb?

Thoughts on my issues would be greatly appeciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

claymanhb said:


> Hi guys. New to this great forum...been with DTV for 4 years.
> 
> Initial Impressions:
> Just got an HR20 yesterday and it's having it's fair share of issues.
> ...


Welcome:
Sounds like you have a faulty dish (or something wrong between the Dish and your box)... as HDNet and CBS HD are comming from the 119 SAT... 
What does your signal strength look like for your 110 and 119 SATs

The Guide data will take 24 hours or so to fully populate.
But if you are only up to 2 days after a full day... I would reboot the unit.

It most definently should have been a 5LNB dish (the 3LNB will get none of the new HD channels, or your MPEG-4 HD Locals).... I am surprised that the installers even have 3 LNB dishs for new installs anymore.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Welcome:
> Sounds like you have a faulty dish (or something wrong between the Dish and your box)... as HDNet and CBS HD are comming from the 119 SAT...
> What does your signal strength look like for your 110 and 119 SATs
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Earl! The signal strength for 119 is 75-80 and 110 is 80-82. I spent 3 hours on the phone with DTV last night and they said that I need a new box and a new 5lnb dish.

I remember the installer said something about the 5lnb being too heavy..from what I gathered with my limited understanding of spanglish.


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I found this place after reading the D* help forums. I found nothing but complaining there and any helpful links were all found here. This is such a great site. I have been a D* sub since '97 but recently acquired the HR20, and lovin it. I have owned just about every SD model and HD since RCA DTC-100 ( which is still working). 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi everyone I found this site by doing a Google search after an incomplete upgrade left me pretty much dead. I've posted that story elsewhere on the site already so I won't bore you with it  Anyway that lead me to searching for D* Forums and let me here. Since then I joined and been completely hooked. 

I've been a D* customer pretty much since day one with a short time away from them when I moved to the West Coast for a while. Last year we tried out one of local cable companies "Triple Play" deals as the ISP I had was going bye, bye and needed to get something else. The plan was to go with them and drop D*. I got their HD-DVR and even with their HD offering and the quality I could not give up my 2 D* SD TiVO's. I dropped down my package but never canceled the service. Since then I've switched to Verizon's FIOS for my phone and Internet but went HD with D* (not FIOS TV in my area). 

I have to say that getting here with D* has been pretty painful and as awesome of a picture the HD channels are (can't get enough of Discovery HD) there really isn't a lot of programming but thankfully I do get some locals in HD. I haven't gone OTA yet but will soon. I got on HR20 and like others have mentioned here I thought that the recording capacity was a little lacking so I added an external 750GB Drive last week and has been working perfectly. 

I planned on retiring both of my SD TiVO's by getting this HR20 and eventually another one but I still find myself using the TiVO's more than the HR20. I was completely hooked on the DLB ability since day one and can't believe that they haven't enabled that feature yet on the HR20. I know maybe someday. 

That reminds me I was part of the D* TiVO Beta but that was run through TiVO, does anyone know how one can I become an official D* Tester  

My set up is pretty crazy... Wait compared to some I've seen here I'll take that back.  

Sony 50" Rear Projection
HR20-700 running latest National Release (as of Friday) Connected Component
750GB Seagate in an eSATA Case with a fan that runs about 90 degrees
Hughes SD TiVO with Upgraded HD Connected SD
Samsung SD TiVO also upgraded Connected SD
6x8 Zinwell Multi-Switch
All connected to a Yamaha 7.1 Receiver
Home Made HTPC with over 750 Movies on Network connected to TV HDMI. Since building that I haven't used a regular DVD Player!


----------



## hghcmndr (Apr 2, 2007)

Long-time DirecTV and TiVo user. Had very bad experience "upgrading" to the DirecTV DVR about six months ago. Now looking at HD. Not really liking what I'm reading. *I* can do the must-keep-up-with-the-updates thing, but it's a deal killer for the family if they can't have an intuitive DVR (like TiVo).

Very new to the HD concept. Need to know a few things if possible:

Can I use the Hughes SD40 if I buy an HD plasma? Looking at 50" Pioneer Elite HD-1140. It renders SD very well. Family watches sports and news live and records standard fare to watch on weekends. Understand that I would lose (at least for now) the HD content of what we currently record via TiVo - an acceptable trade-off considering what we want from the unit (buffered tuners, for one, and a VERY user-friendly interface). Eventually all these issues will play themselves out and something acceptable will come along to replace what we have. Until then, I'll sacrifice the HD in recordings to keep sanity in the household.

IF I get the plasma, will I need an HD tuner from DirecTV or will the HD tuner in the TV handle things? No chance of OTA where we live. I suspect that adding a tuner will greatly muck up the plan to continue using the TiVo as my tuners. Only have two feeds; seems like adding an HD tuner would mean I would need a third. Not very likely to be an easy correction.

As a noob, what I need is a quick, step-by-step guide that will consider what I have and what I want and tell me if upgrading is doable. I already know that the second I decide to go surround-sound, all my audio equipment is obviated. Not sure whether the cost of new warrants the expense. Have done fine with the audio equipment I have up until now.

Currently have two Hughes SD40 DVRs, a 10' dish feed, and a regular Hughes tuner spread about the premises hooked up to Panasonic CRTs. Intended main setup would include the Pioneer Elite 50", run through a high-end (in its time) Technics audio system driving Anthony Gallo Reference 3.1 speakers. The remaining room setups would stay the same, as any sharing of signal would require pulling additional cable, and that would require demo and construction. The posted information on upcoming FTM seems to suggest that there will then be a way to have the odd/even polarities carried on one, (splittable?) cable. If so, that would help those of us with existing construction. I know there are diplexer-type units out there that combine signals, but that is a rather expensive stop-gap measure that would also degrade the signal, I suspect.

Bottom line is that you folks certainly have been involved with these sorts of things long enough to help me see the things that I am most assuredly missing. As such, I would greatly appreciate any opinions you might care to share.

sjp


----------



## GollyGee (Feb 6, 2007)

nick1817 said:


> I know what it is, I just don't think it's that important. I typically record both games I want to watch anyway, so I typically did it that way I guess.
> 
> I have a habit of typing in the wrong channel, so maybe that's why I always did it that way


If you're watching a TV show, and commercials start, you can see what's on another channel -- you can just surf around and stuff -- and then, when you switch back to the program you were watching, you can rewind back to the exact spot where the commercials ended.

Dual-channel tuning was a fantastic feature of the DirecTiVo box, and I miss it very much. I used it all the time; it became a part of how I watched TV.


----------



## ckirby62 (Apr 7, 2007)

Another NUB here. Wow what a great forum. So much info all in one place. Hopefully one of you seasoned veterans can help me.

I have a Philips 42" Plasma 42PF9630A/37 and an HR20 and I just added a Philips Upconverting DVD Player DVP5960/37 and a Terk 3-1 HDMI Smart Switch. DVD Player works great through the switch but when I plug the HR20 into the switch the HR20 crashes and I have to unplug it to restart. HR20 works fine straight into the HDMI on the TV but not with the switch in line.

Anyone know if there is a setting or fix that will remedy this or do I need another switch. If I need another switch does anyone know of one with at least 3 inputs that works with the HR20 for under $100?


----------



## ckirby62 (Apr 7, 2007)

hghcmndr said:


> Long-time DirecTV and TiVo user. Had very bad experience "upgrading" to the DirecTV DVR about six months ago. Now looking at HD. Not really liking what I'm reading. *I* can do the must-keep-up-with-the-updates thing, but it's a deal killer for the family if they can't have an intuitive DVR (like TiVo).
> 
> Very new to the HD concept. Need to know a few things if possible:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...Lots of questions in here but I think you are asking if you can use your existing gear with a new HD TV. The answer is yes if there is an input on the TV that you can plug the box into it will work.

The question I have is why would you want that sexy new Pioneer Plasma and no HD. Maybe it does render SD well but HD will blow your mind on that TV. I recommend that you bite the bullet and either get the HR20 or the latest non DVR version of an HD box from DirecTV.

Granted the HR20 has it's issues but I have had one for about 8 months now and I have had many of the problems noted on this site. Bottom line is that they are annoying and it's not as good as the Tivo in my opinion but it ultimately lets me watch and record high quality HD content 99.99% of the time.


----------



## wpmoody44 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone: I just registered with the forum. I have been reading the posts for a few months. I’ve been a D* customer since the late ‘90s in Michigan to the present in Arizona. I was using a Sam.SIR-TS160 and SIR-TS360. I just purchased a new HR20-100S. I installed it myself on a 3lnb oval dish. I have an AU9 being shipped. It should be here next week. I receive OTA HD from Las Vegas. (40-50 miles). The HR20 does not receive CH3 or CH2. I see from the forum this a known bug. My TV does receive them. I use a RCA Scenium hard drive DVR to record HD from OTA via firewire from the Mit. tuner. The HR20 records and plays HD very well. I haven’t had any problems with it so far. I have been using it for two weeks.


Equip:
Mit. HDTV WD 65831
Zen	HDTV C34W37
Dtv:	DVR HR20-100S
Sam	SATREC SIR-TS360.
PIO	AV/AMP VSX53THX
Sam	DVD HD-931


----------



## hghcmndr (Apr 2, 2007)

ckirby62 said:


> Hmmmm...Lots of questions in here but I think you are asking if you can use your existing gear with a new HD TV. The answer is yes if there is an input on the TV that you can plug the box into it will work.
> 
> The question I have is why would you want that sexy new Pioneer Plasma and no HD. Maybe it does render SD well but HD will blow your mind on that TV. I recommend that you bite the bullet and either get the HR20 or the latest non DVR version of an HD box from DirecTV.
> 
> Granted the HR20 has it's issues but I have had one for about 8 months now and I have had many of the problems noted on this site. Bottom line is that they are annoying and it's not as good as the Tivo in my opinion but it ultimately lets me watch and record high quality HD content 99.99% of the time.


Very much appreciate the response. "Bit the bullet" (with crossed fingers). So far, it's amazingly simple, and a killer setup. Already has left SD dead to me.

The picture on the Pioneer can only be understood once seen. Words just don't tell the tale.

sjp


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

New HR20 owner here, upgrading from an R15. So far, I think it's a significantly superior product in terms of response time and basic functionality. My plasma doesn't get here for another couple days, so I can't speak to picture quality yet, BUT....

I'm getting a very bad audio problem every 20-30 minutes. Basically, all voice become garbled, metallic, grating, and totally unlistenable every once in a while. A skip-back-6-seconds takes care of it, and I can carry on, but doing this a few times each hour will drive me nuts - and I"m only on Day 2 so far. ANY HELP HERE?

Details - the install came in at 0X12A, from what the "Info & Test" screen shows me. Do I need to force an upgrade?

Other equipment...

Running a Yamaha RX-V2600 for my amp & video consolidation/outputting.
Panasonic TH-50PH9UK is in the local Tweeter warehouse, awaiting delivery this week.
Two Polk S-10's in front, RC-85i's for front presence, another set of RC85i's for surround, CS220 center-channel, and an Onix x-sub for speakers.

And someone please tell me that, once I get a 16:9 plasma in place, the funky video display will go away. It doesn't seem very happy about trying to output HD stations to a 4:3 standard TV, and I don't seem very interested in trying to figure out why, just to nurse it through the next few days. 

Biggest thing by far is the audio glitch - anyone else know about this one?

Ah - and one more question - will HDMI carry a DD5.1 audio signal?

Sorry - rambling - long day at work...


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

hi, new guy here. great forum! i came looking for a hack or S-P-S code for the whole dual-tuner-buffer thing for my hr20-700s (installed just 2 days ago). i found the tips and tricks pdf. awesome download! oh, i finally made the move to hd cuz my 12 y.o. panny finally crapped out, so i got a 34" sony wega 720p crt. damn, that sucker is *heavy*!! but, the pic is super sweet. at least 'til i can afford to go lcd. anyways...

hi.


----------



## apollosmith (Apr 11, 2007)

New user here also. This forum ROCKS! I've been with D* since 2000. I've been very happy with their service, despite a few hiccups along the way. I just upgraded to HD. I was to have two Tivos and the HR20 on my three TVs, but during the move, one of my Tivos (an old Hughes GXCEBOT) finally died. When I plugged it back in, the fan didn't restart and something fried. I'm trying to fix it, but a new hard drive and InstantCake hasn't yet resulted in anything other than the boot screen.

Equipment:
HR20-700 (connected HDMI>DVI)
Sony KP-57WS500 (57" rear projection - 1080i)
Panasonic DVD/VCR combo (connected component)
Yahama 7.1 receiver - full 7.1 surround sound w/ Definitive speakers. DD from DVD & DBS.
6x8 Zinwell Multi-Switch

Others:
DirecTV SD TiVO (160GB drive to be installed shortly) w/ 29" Sony Trinitron
Hughes SD TiVO (currently dead, attempting resuscitation)
Magnavox SD receiver w/ el cheapo 21" TV in bedroom (for the wife to watch while I watch HD!)


----------



## Rodsshow (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello All! I am a newbee. Just registered tonight. I hope to learn a lot on this site. 

I am a D* subscriber (have been since 1996) with HD but have yet to switch to the D* HD-DVR. I still have the Tivo HD-DVR. After some of the problems I've been reading about the HR20, I'm really hesistant about switching. However, I really, really want the opportunity to view my local (WASH DC area) channels in HD. It was killing me to watch March Madness in SD. :-(

I'm seriously considering switching next month with the hope that most if not all of the "bugs" have been worked out.

In any event, I'm happy to be onboard!

Rod


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all, I'm a newbie as well. Just got installed today with D*, Installation went very smooth, HD locals look great! I watched the Phillies/Astros game on FOX HD, and some the hockey game on NBC HD. I got a HR20-100S receiver. Only thing that's alittle weird is the audio on the locals some times gets a crackling sound for about 40 seconds, and the audio breaks up, then goes back to normal. It's not that bad, happens about every 10 minutes or so. It's probably the signal its getting is my guess, We'll see if there is a sofware upgrade in the coming days, I'm just learning that the HR20-100 series are pretty new? Anyways, Glad to be a part of the community!


----------



## Kair300 (Apr 15, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> Hi everyone I found this site by doing a Google search after an incomplete upgrade left me pretty much dead. I've posted that story elsewhere on the site already so I won't bore you with it  Anyway that lead me to searching for D* Forums and let me here. Since then I joined and been completely hooked.
> 
> I've been a D* customer pretty much since day one with a short time away from them when I moved to the West Coast for a while. Last year we tried out one of local cable companies "Triple Play" deals as the ISP I had was going bye, bye and needed to get something else. The plan was to go with them and drop D*. I got their HD-DVR and even with their HD offering and the quality I could not give up my 2 D* SD TiVO's. I dropped down my package but never canceled the service. Since then I've switched to Verizon's FIOS for my phone and Internet but went HD with D* (not FIOS TV in my area).
> 
> ...


I would like to add a SATA drive myself to my HR20. Where did you obtain the Segate drive and Azio enclosure? Part or model numbers ect.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been checking into this site daily since October install of HR20. Huge Thanks to all the knowledgeable members who made my transition from standard def and Tivo nearly seamless.

Equipment:

HR20 via HDMI to Pioneer Elite 82 receiver.
82 via HDMI to Sony 60A2000.
Native Off, 1080i only.

Backup DirecTivo R10 ( Not necessary since approx. January )


----------



## jeffgian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello I am new to the forum, I like the HR20-700, but unfortunately, like many people I am having problems. I will be writing a letter to D* customer support this weekend. Hopefully this group of knowledgeable folks can give me advise on how to proceed. I will try to keep this short and sweet  

1. HD20 receiver ordered from D* for $199 and installed. Unit was bad, would not detect 2nd sat in connection. Tech came back next day with another unit, worked.
2. Noticed a green distortion in recorded shows, right away, then later audio on recorded shows drops for 5 seconds or so. Audio Drop outs are encountered randomly.
3. Called Tech support, sent me replacement, that replacement was damaged, so they sent me another one.
4. Having the same problem, recorded programming audio is dropping out.
5. called tech support, had me replace the RCA audio cable.
6. Still having the same problem, but last night the video is dropped out of my recording as well.

There have been other conversations with D* as well regarding the receipt of refurbished receivers, I want a new one! As well as a supervisor telling me that they would send me a new receiver, only to get another refurbished one. That supervisor flat out lied, just to get me off the phone! I am not impressed with D*'s customer service!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great thread for those of us new to the DTV world. I plan to join this summer when the NFL package promo runs. I do have a newb question though. Is there a thread that has a list of the acronyms everybody seems to be using here related to DTV???

For example, DLB, GUI, VOD, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## jcherney (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi

DirecTV subscriber since day one. AVS Forum member about that long.

Brought home first Tivo (SD) the wife complained we did not need another box, and its just a VCR. - hheeheheh. Took about 3 days to woo her.

Well that was 4 years ago. Now shes a real DVR snob, won't watch TV without a pause buffer 

So we have 2 SD Directv Tivos (upgraded to 170hours) with every program to keep 4 and 8 year olds happy.

The original HR 10-250 is in the bedroom, and a new HR 20-100 is upstairs.

Now the wife's thinking of ditching the HR 10-250. Its been giving us troubles, so I was considering swapping out the hard drive.


Well anyway, Im glad to meet you all! this is a terrific resource. And from what iv'e trolled, your a civil bunch to boot!

Thanx for letting me on board.

Joe


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello All
I have been a lurker here for some time and almost never posted in the forum till the past few weeks.

I have had DirecTV for over 12 years and have had many models of receivers...

Just got the HR20-100S {really glad that I did not get a 'B'}

First comment: Slow channel changing.. but that seems to of been an issue with each receiver / DVR upgrade over the past few years..

Second comment: due to the number of software upgrades had to let the installer go before the full install finished.

Well the unit has been powered up now for two hours and many new things that I have to learn.

--David


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

I have been a lurker here for a while and have now made a few posts but thought I would say hello officially as a new member.

I have subscribed to DirecTV since 1995, and have gone through most of the trials and tribulations inherent with that. I even remember when we got two PPV movie coupons with every month's bill. I also remember Earl from the Tivo Community Forums. I also am a regular on the AVS forums, especially the local HDTV info and reception subforums for Denver.

I won't go into historical equipment (too much to list) but my current HD equipment is:
52" JVC HD-ILA rear projection
32" Vizio LCD
HR10-250 Tivo HD-DVR - 750 GB HD and networked with PTVupgrade stuff
2 HR20-100S HD-DVRs - acquired April 16 - Installed April 18
(the HR10 and one of the HR-20s feed the JVC)
AU-9 Slimline 5 LNB dish
2 WB68 Multiswitches cascaded for 12 outlets (have to be ready for more goodies  )
CM4228 OTA antenna


Anyway, I want to thank you long-time denizens of this forum for all I have learned here - I am really enjoying the HR20 so far (especially with the new software)


----------



## roconnell (Apr 9, 2007)

Question....how does one become registered to be a beta version tester for upgades? I know I saw something on here about it a month or so ago but can't find it now.

I've been a DTV subscriber for 13 years or so. I got my HR20-700 installed about 3 weeks and ago and seems to work fine except at times sound seems to skip when playing a rewind, usually fixed by fastwording to current time.
Thanx


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

roconnell said:


> Question....how does one become registered to be a beta version tester for upgades? I know I saw something on here about it a month or so ago but can't find it now.
> 
> I've been a DTV subscriber for 13 years or so. I got my HR20-700 installed about 3 weeks and ago and seems to work fine except at times sound seems to skip when playing a rewind, usually fixed by fastwording to current time.
> Thanx


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Do a search for CE and you will get a lot of information about it.


----------



## RadioCityMike (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks to all!! HR-20 700 refurbished POS returned. New in box HR-20 100s works great. Non-VIIV networking works great. It all works great. Thanks again for this wonderful resource.


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy from Huntsville, AL. Newbie here.

I have my second install attempt scheduled for Monday.  
The install company is bringing a HD receiver as they do not have any
HR20's in stock.

What are the odds in Direct TV refunding my $300 for the HR20 on Monday and allowing the tech to install the HD receiver?

If I find a HR20 locally, can I then install/activate it myself?

Thanks for all the info you guys have shared on install and operation, this forum is a great resource!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

:welcome_s to the Forum everyone!



> Question....how does one become registered to be a beta version tester for upgades? I know I saw something on here about it a month or so ago but can't find it now.


It's easy! First check out -->A Better Understanding of CE Versions. Once you READ IT CAREFULLY, understand it and *AGREE* to it, head on over to -->Cutting Edge Notifications and subscribe to whichever receiver, equipment you have. Finally, keep an eye on this Thread -->DirecTV Cutting Edge.

MOST IMPORTANTLY () Be sure to check out -->The DBSTalk Club to see what great benefits you can get from signing up and paying a small fee which basically goes to help keep this forum alive and making it so that great opportunities like the CE Releases are available, especially for any future things as well. IMO, it's money well spent! 

Welcome once again and Happy Posting!


----------



## Old Fart (May 8, 2007)

Well, new here as well. Taking the plunge probably this week - picked up a HD LCD television over the weekend.

A few questions if I may:

Usually I own my equipment, have a Hughes (R20?) TiVo D** box in the bedroom we inrtend to keep. Will the new dish support the dual tuners?

From browsing the web, the HR20-700 has taken a lot of bashing - have they gotten any better? Am I better off (support wise) to lease the box from D**?

Last issue - we haven't had a landline in years - is that going to create a problem? Can I "phone home" via wireless G?

I'm searching for most of this info on the forum too


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Old Fart said:


> Well, new here as well. Taking the plunge probably this week - picked up a HD LCD television over the weekend.
> 
> A few questions if I may:
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Yes the new dish will work with all receivers. It does have four outputs so you can hook up the HR20 and your TiVo. If you need more outputs then that you will need a Zinwell WB68 multi-switch.

I have had both of my HR20's since September. I had a lot of problems at first. I have not had any major problems for about 5 or 6 months now. A few people have had some problems but not to many. So I believe you will be very happy with the unit like many of us are.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

You won't need a landline, I've had various receivers over the last 3 years and none of them have ever been hooked up. You will not be able to order pay-per-view (PPV) from your remote, though. Only by phone or online.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Long time D* sub, recent HD HR20-100S upgrade (from 2lnb sd dish). Install went smoothly and the OTA antenna is a very nice feature. Looking forward to being a member of this comunity.


----------



## Jerry01 (May 5, 2007)

Newbie here too.
I just bought my tv in sig and I must say I love watching high def. I just got the hr20-100s and aside from the receiver not accepting the rf input from the remote all of the time, I have had no other issues at all. I love it. Jerry.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

:welcome_s to the Forum as well. You'll find great people, great ideas, and hopefully you will be able to add to the knowledge base of this GREAT site.


----------



## sjsrocks (Jan 19, 2007)

Newbie here too,
My old HR10-250 went bad last week so I had Directv send me the new HR20-700. Today I had Directv come and install the new dish and I told the guy that one cable was not RG-6 and he needed to change it. Well he told me that it was and everything will be fine. 
It locked up before he left twice and he told me that it was downloading upgrades so I would have to let it go through the download. 
Well it has locked up every time I go to the local stations.
I think that they needs to come back and install the right RG-6 cable. 
Will that stop it from locking up?
sjsrocks


----------



## sjsrocks (Jan 19, 2007)

Well the tech just left and the box locked up for good. Directv is sending me another box because the tech did not have one on the truck. I looked and he was telling the truth. No Box. 
So I'm back to no DVR. 
I set up my old Samsung SIR-TS160 and it works fine. 
If the next 20-700 locks up as bad as this one did I'm going over to Dish. 
sjsrocks


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

jeffgian said:


> Hello I am new to the forum, I like the HR20-700, but unfortunately, like many people I am having problems. I will be writing a letter to D* customer support this weekend. Hopefully this group of knowledgeable folks can give me advise on how to proceed. I will try to keep this short and sweet
> 
> 1. HD20 receiver ordered from D* for $199 and installed. Unit was bad, would not detect 2nd sat in connection. Tech came back next day with another unit, worked.
> 2. Noticed a green distortion in recorded shows, right away, then later audio on recorded shows drops for 5 seconds or so. Audio Drop outs are encountered randomly.
> ...


I have had the same experience.


----------



## sjsrocks (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, The new 20-700 came and it works. No Lockup after 3 days. It's a keeker.
sjsrocks


----------



## sailor44 (May 22, 2007)

ravens,

Just got my hr20 installed the other day and I am really pleased with it. I get more things from the remote with this box, (the "active" button works, for example) and the HD playback is very impressive. I relegated my sd tivo to the back room sd tv set. too bad they try to hold you up on their hd boxes! But I think the software on the dtv box is just about as good. I get two hd networks ota and this works seamlessly with the sat channels.

Is there a way to turn the hd20 "off"? Should I?

Looking forward to getting tips and info (and maybe, helping out other newbes here) on the forum.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Hello, everyone. I've been wandering the HR20 and Dish forums for a few weeks while deciding which HD box I wanted to upgrade to from my DirecTivo. I have been with D* for 3 years now, but was interested in E* Vip622 box and their current HD offerings. After the E* installer didn't show, I decided to cancel and have D* set me up with an HR20. Install went fine and I love the box so far. Only problems are that my local HD channels sometimes drop audio (which, from reading these forums, I've learned is common). To combat that, I just watch my locals on OTA via the HR20 (awesome). One other issue, which I'll probably post somewhere else, is that yesterday, when I arrived home from work and attempted to turn on my HR20 to catch Sportscenter, it would not power up. I tried an RBR, but no luck. Finally, I pulled the plug and reinserted and it eventually booted back up? Anyone else have this issue?
Thanks for the forums!


My Equipment:
Westinghouse LTV-37w2
Onkyo 5.1 Receiver (not currently used due to laziness)
HR20-100S
Radio Shack 15-2187 OTA Antenna
Samsung DVD
PS2
iMac
Sharp 19 in. CRT
R15


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Newbie here...

I post in these rooms because a I have a "hey look over here" complex. Either way I'm new to the boards, I have one HD tv in my apt, looking to purchase one more. I currently have comcast (terrible) cable, but I'm looking into an HR20 (I'm a big football nut and I want Sunday Ticket). The rest of the new member particulars are as follows:

Grew up in NJ
Went to school in MD
Live/work in the DC Area
Marketing(like half of the rest of the DC area)
Sports nut (go COWBOYS!!)

Thats pretty much it. Looking forward to posting.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Received my replacement for crippled HR10-250 yesterday, it is a HR10-700S.
So far so good, just a bit of a learning curve due to using Tivo for over 5 years.
Things I like:
Small PIP in Guide
Overall Guide Interface and Display, except for the need to push button twice???

Things I dislike:
Only one Buffer???


----------



## BubbaDude (May 22, 2007)

I just got my HR-20 700 installed yesterday, and I'm not happy. I've been a D* customer since 2002, with two DirecTivos expanded to the limit. I've got a Samsung 1080p LCD set (which is very good, I might add.)

I'm a sports fan, specifically an Oakland A's fan, and I decided to stick with D* instead of going to cable or Dish because of the promise of lots of HD channels in the future and Fox Sports Net Bay Area in HD today.

On the Tivo, I have a wishlist for "Oakland" under sports/baseball that gets all the televised games my favorite team plays, although it does get confused when ESPN broadcasts a game nationally. The TiVo tries to record the ESPN game and gets nothing because it's blacked out, so I have to watch for that. I also have a number of quibbles with the way TiVo handles sports playoff series, but perhaps my standards are too high because I'm a software engineer who's been working with digitial video for about 15 years, off and on.

Nothing in my background prepared me for the bugs in the HR-20, such as:

* "Channels I receive" listing all offered channels, and no way to turn off the channels that I don't actually receive.

* A keyword search feature that is totally non-functional.

* Channel changes that take three seconds and beat up the display in the process.

I'm seriously considering canceling DirecTV service at this point because of the severity of these bugs. Does anybody know what it takes to get an HR10? It won't be very useful when and if the MPEG-4 channels ever show up (what are they now, a year late?) but for the interim at least it can perform the basic functions that any DVR should be able to do.

Not happy, not happy at all.


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

Got my HR20 the end of April to replace a TiVo2. My advice? Sell your TiVo stock! It is finally such a pleasure to have a truly integrated DVR. The HD performance is fantastic. Prior to this, I was only able to receive local channels off-air.

Yes, there are a few things I miss with my old TiVo, but the ability to record two HD shows at one time while watching another recorded show, the ease of PPV scheduling make these issues inconsequential.

I would prefer a better 30-sec. fast forward skip rather than a 30-sec. fast forward. I would also like to be able to transfer shows from PC to HR20 and vice versa, but I understand this would violate the ridiculous DMCA. 

I also don't quite understand why DTV decided to network via an Ethernet port/wireless bridge exclusively rather than allow a USB WiFi adapter solution as in TiVo to Go.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

BubbaDude said:


> Nothing in my background prepared me for the bugs in the HR-20, such as:
> 
> * "Channels I receive" listing all offered channels, and no way to turn off the channels that I don't actually receive.


Create a custom favorite list and select the channels you want to see in the guide...



> * A keyword search feature that is totally non-functional.


Keyword search works on my HR20-100 & H20 (similar UI).



> * Channel changes that take three seconds and beat up the display in the process.


Doesn't take that long on my HR20-100 and I'm using native mode... Make sure only supported display modes are enabled. If you haven't already, try turning off native mode.


----------



## BubbaDude (May 22, 2007)

jes said:


> Create a custom favorite list and select the channels you want to see in the guide...


Of course I created a favorites list, but it doesn't limit the search space, does it? That's the problem, you see.



jes said:


> Keyword search works on my HR20-100 & H20 (similar UI).


Care to define "works?" OK, it finds shows and it records some of them. Does it record all the ones that it should? I'm still playing with this, but it appears that the HR20 has some problems in this area.



jes said:


> Doesn't take that long on my HR20-100 and I'm using native mode... Make sure only supported display modes are enabled. If you haven't already, try turning off native mode.


Why would I want to turn off native mode? My TV set is a 1080p model, so it has to scale all the stuff it gets except from Blu-Ray DVD. Its scaler is better than the one in the HR20, so I would rather use it than the one in the HR20, which is what you're doing if you turn native mode off.

It's looking like the HR20's software isn't as bad as it appeared at first impression, but there's plenty of room for improvement. A real "channels I receive" function that prevents the keyword search from recording on channels I never want to watch is the first step.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

New HR20-700 user here. I got the unit as a replacement to my dearly departed HR10-250 Tivo.

I hooked it up earlier this week and so far I'm impressed. I really liked the Tivo interface and was not looking forward to leaving it behind. However, after spending some time setting it up, tweaking the settings, and reading the great Tips & Tricks found on this forum, I'm enjoying the HR20.


----------



## jon777 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just got my HR20-100 as an "upgrade" to my HR10-250 this week. Made the switch so that I can get my RSNs in HD (Let's Go METS!) and (hopefully) lots of new HD content later this year. Long time TiVo user (and TiVo Community), so this will take some getting used to, but no major issues so far. I will be DLB, and TiVo's FF/RW features, but it was a move I had to make for HD purposes... And still have 2 SD DTiVos if I need my TiVo fix.

Appreciate all of the info on here. Will probably look at the eSATA drives later in the year (when the fall season starts -- no reason to rush, as hopefully prices will come down) and maybe networking at some point (will have to go wireless, and from my initial perusal of the networking documentation would need to spend $80 or so on a wireless gaming device -- probably not worth it to share pics/music on the TV)

One question that I haven't seen is: 
As a NY area subscriber, I am seeing locals (2,4,5,7) on both those numbers (HD and SD) as well as in the 80s. Are one set of these MPEG2 (80s) vs. MPEG4 (single digits)? If so, does recording MPEG4 give any advantage in terms of PQ or size?

Lot's of reading to do on this site -- appreciate everyones information, FAQs, posts, etc...


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

I have been lurking around the boards for a while but just got my HR20-100 a few weeks ago. So far it has been 100% reliable and is even gaining ground in the WAF area (She still mises her TIVO and the suggestions). I find that for my uses the positives of the HR20 are more beneficial than the things the TIVO does well. Now over to the CE forums to join the -100 rabble.


----------



## Greg Rosler (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm considering getting a HR20-700 and I have a few questions.

1. What will the HR20-700 do for me that my HR10-250 won't? Are there any HD channels that are currently broadcast only in mpeg4 format?

2. Is the HR20-700 stable enough to use? My current HR10-250 has been rock solid. I only have maybe 2-3 resets a year (that I know of) and it's very reliable. I don't want a box that isn't reliable.

3. Does anyone have any faith in directv actually putting out new HD channels this year and not pushing out the dates? I'm asking this because I seem to see this happening alot.

4. At what point am I going to have no choice and have to switch to the HR20-700?

Any feedback appreciated.


Thanks,
Greg


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Greg, I would recommend that you move over to the HR-20-700. With the software upgrades, the units are very stable. I have 3 HR-20's since Jan '07 and they have never missed a recording. Rarely do they freeze up and the PQ is very good. 

Currently, you have to have a HR20 to recieve your local and RSN HD's.

And, it will be a must for all of the new channels that are coming. 

I was very nervous about switching over from the HD TIVO. Now, I am very pleased I made that decision.


----------



## Greg Rosler (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I'm right on the edge of switching.

The only thing holding me back at this point is there are currently no national channels that are only available on the HR20 (mpeg 4). 

Once they actually do add the new mpeg 4 content I'll take the plunge.



Greg


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello,

Just got my new HR-20 HD DVR and new dish installed this morning. I went out and bought a Linksys wireless adapter to connect to it, but haven't done it yet. I thought about drilling a hole in the wall and running CAT5 cable. There's only a single wall between the wireless router and the HR20. What would you recommend?

I'm looking forward to seeing what all this thing can do. I've been reading some of the FAQ's and undocumented tips and tricks, and I must say I am very impressed with both the device, but mostly the people that put this together. You have spent a lot of time on this. Thanks you.

Greg


----------



## action378 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a question about recording a program on the HR20-100. Let's say I want to record a program called ABC. This program runs for 10 weeks. After the program is finished for the season, how do I cancel recording this program, since there will be no more showings? With the HR10-250, you could go into the "Season Pass Manager" and remove this program from my list of shows to record.

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## BubbaDude (May 22, 2007)

action378 said:


> "Season Pass Manager"


HR20 calls this the "Prioritizer", and once you find it it just minus - minus to delete a Season Pass or Wishlist.

BTW, my HR20 refused to record the A's game today which I had done a one-shot record request for, and the Autorecord for Keyword search continues to be a joke.

Anybody got a clue when this software is going to be fixed?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gregkeller said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got my new HR-20 HD DVR and new dish installed this morning. I went out and bought a Linksys wireless adapter to connect to it, but haven't done it yet. I thought about drilling a hole in the wall and running CAT5 cable. There's only a single wall between the wireless router and the HR20. What would you recommend?
> 
> ...


If you don't mind drilling the hole in the wall I would do that. One it will save you money and two if I am able to hardwire something I will always do that over going wireless. Just seems to have less problems and much easier to setup.


----------



## action378 (Dec 27, 2006)

What really drives me nuts about DVR's that sometimes it won't record a show at the time you want it recorded. Lets say there is new series that plays at 8pm and 11pm on a Monday. I set up to record this new series at the 11pm time, but the DVR keeps wanting to record the 8pm showing. I have to keep removing the 8pm show and tell it again to record the 11pm showing. 

Why can't they program these DVR's to record the program at the time you want it recorded?????

Bill


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

action378 said:


> What really drives me nuts about DVR's that sometimes it won't record a show at the time you want it recorded. Lets say there is new series that plays at 8pm and 11pm on a Monday. I set up to record this new series at the 11pm time, but the DVR keeps wanting to record the 8pm showing. I have to keep removing the 8pm show and tell it again to record the 11pm showing.
> 
> Why can't they program these DVR's to record the program at the time you want it recorded?????
> 
> Bill


Do you have 2 SAT inputs? You should be able to record 2 at once... or did you try the prioritizer?


----------



## action378 (Dec 27, 2006)

jes said:


> Do you have 2 SAT inputs? You should be able to record 2 at once... or did you try the prioritizer?


Yes I tried the prioritizer. For some reason the software always wants to record the very first showing instead of allowing me to record the 2nd showing. I do have 2 SAT inputs and I can record two shows at the same time. But I still would like to be able to record a showing at the time that I want, instead of the DVR defaulting to a standard time.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

action378 said:


> Yes I tried the prioritizer. For some reason the software always wants to record the very first showing instead of allowing me to record the 2nd showing. I do have 2 SAT inputs and I can record two shows at the same time. But I still would like to be able to record a showing at the time that I want, instead of the DVR defaulting to a standard time.


Ahh.... more info...  I assume you're talking about something like a show that repeats 3 hours later, common on HDnet & Discovery HD... IMHO the only way to select other than the first record showtime in that case is do it manually. I believe there is an open bug on First Run vs Repeat that might make a difference in your case.


----------



## cwwallace (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been with DTV for about 6 years now and finally made the jump to the HD programming with the HR20 in my upstairs theatre room with two lines and of course I had to get the upgraded satellite dish with the install. I also have 2 R10 TiVo Units downstairs hooked up to one line each. Now that I have the new dish can't I begin to replace the old Tivo units with another HR20? It's just plug and go right? Both sets downstairs are widescreen HDTV as well and I'd like to make the jump with them as I like the functionality of the DVR without the lag time of Tivo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cwwallace said:


> I've been with DTV for about 6 years now and finally made the jump to the HD programming with the HR20 in my upstairs theatre room with two lines and of course I had to get the upgraded satellite dish with the install. I also have 2 R10 TiVo Units downstairs hooked up to one line each. Now that I have the new dish can't I begin to replace the old Tivo units with another HR20? It's just plug and go right? Both sets downstairs are widescreen HDTV as well and I'd like to make the jump with them as I like the functionality of the DVR without the lag time of Tivo. Thanks in advance.


Yes all you have to do it take the lines connected to them and re-connect them to the HR20's and hook up either HDMI or Component cables to get HD.


----------



## cwwallace (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Ravens. My old HD-ready 40" Toshiba only has component but I have a newer Toshiba in the Master Bedroom that has HDMI. I appreciate it.


----------



## SpankyUT (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Albie, nice to see another Utah fan! Go Utes!

I've been lurking around here for quite a while now, finally decided to register. I've been with DirecTV since 1997. The day the first-gen DirecTiVo hit the market, I sold my SA TiVo and bought one. I've had several since then, finally ending up with an HR10-250, which I loved.

However, I moved six weeks ago into a new apartment, and the first thing I noticed when I hooked up the HDTiVo is that I was unable to get a reliable OTA signal for HD. Not cool, as that would essentially render my beloved TiVo useless, since I used it primarily for HD OTA. 

The next day, when the installer showed up, he brought a HR20 with him. Initially, I was disappointed, since I didn't really want to give up my HR10-250, but knew I needed to get the locals in HD somehow. So, I let him install the receiver with the new bigger dish, and I sold my HDTiVo.

It took a few days to get used to the new interface and how everything worked, but now I'm very happy with the HR20. And thanks for this great forum!


----------



## srasp (Jan 27, 2006)

OK, have had my 700 for about two weeks, Three questions that I can not seem to find an answers.

1. On the remote there is power on and off. When I hit the power button the lights on the CVR go out and the TV turns off, when I set the remote to TV just the TV turns off. Is that how everyone turns off their TV, but moving the remote to TV before hitting off, seems like there must be a better way. On my old 250 I would just hit the Power TV button.

2. If I am recording a show and I want to trun the TV on and do not want to watch the show and just want to watch the show from the begining. Is there anything I can hit prior to turning the TV on that will allow me to avoid seeing the show in the middle (I tape a lot of sports). On my old 250 I used to just hit the TIVO button.

3. Last one, as your watching a show and you need to add time to that show, how is that done?

ANy help would be much appreciated/


----------



## acerbix (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

I got Directv and the HD20-700 over a month ago: after having read a lot of negative reviews, I was pleasantly surprised to find it reasonably usable (I can't help comparing it to my Tivo, which is fuller-featured and way more responsive and far better home networking support). I read the FAQ, home networking, etc threads here (thanks for posting all the good stuff!) and have been able to improve my viewing experience noticably. However, have the following questions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

1. For a season pass (sorry: dont know what directv calls it) recording, I have noticed that when I have the max # of episodes (i.e 5) and am watching the earliest episode, the DVR will mercilessly terminate playing that episode and delete it when it is time for the next scheduled recording. That's a really horrible experience. Other than selecting keep all episodes, what can I do to stop this from happening?

2. Is there a way to display current time and a program timer when a recording is playing? On Tivo, there is a hack S-P-S-9-S that will put this on the lower right hand of the screen. I have grown very used to this clock/timer, and significantly miss it :-( Is there any way to do this on the HD20?

Thanks


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi new member here also. Been a member at AVSforum for some time now and have had D* for many years and HD for at least 5 years now (first box Sony HD-100) and get my locals HD OTA. Currently have H10 / 3 lnb now but coming this week to do the HR20 / 5 lnb install. this will be my first DVR (have an H10 now) so I'm sure I'll need much help in the weeks to come. I'm more of an audio type than video but I'm learning.


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

new member here too (spend all my time on AVS!)

I have an issue with 2 new HR20 units: they both fail to boot: freeze up at 25%load sat guide (I know it is common to pause at 25%: these will not get past it : they both have new 168 FW

I read where disconnecting the network cable may fix it?


anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

markrubin said:


> new member here too (spend all my time on AVS!)
> 
> I have an issue with 2 new HR20 units: they both fail to boot: freeze up at 25%: they have new 168 FW
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Try disconnecting the network cable and pull the power cord on the HR20's for 15 minutes then plug them back in. If they start up then plug the network cable back in.


----------



## daddywags (Jun 27, 2007)

Good day I need some feedback on the hr 20 -whatever number they are on .My two hr 10 250s craped out.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

daddywags said:


> Good day I need some feedback on the hr 20 -whatever number they are on .My two hr 10 250s craped out.


:welcome_s to DBStalk

If you are getting you HR20's from DIRECTV they will probably be the HR20-100s. You may get the -700s but it does not really matter what one you get. They are about the same units. The -700's get there updates first as of right now but the will probably change at some point and they will get them at the same time. The -100 has a digital coaxial connection and a 2nd ethernet port (which will probably never be used for anything). The -700 has a internal RF antenna and the -100 has a external antenna. That is about it for the two units.

You will also need a 5 LNB dish. It will probably be the AU-9 Slimline. I doubt you will get a AT-9 which is the old 5 LNB dish but if you do not a big deal. That is the one I have and it works great.

Also if you need more then 4 outputs from the dish you will need a Zinwell WB68 multi-switch. Make sure DIRECTV has it on the work order if you need it.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask and we will be glad to help you.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

I got my 5lnb and HR20 yesterday from D* and as BMoreRavens mentioned above I did get the HR20-100S build date 5/27/07. Couldn't activate late yesterday (D* computer glitch I was told) but just did here from work. Can't wait to get home tonight and play!!!!


----------



## tiggerbo (Jun 29, 2006)

To our new members . You will find this site very helpful. We all learn from each other.


----------



## corinthbandit (Jun 20, 2007)

When using the guide button on the remote, the guide defaults to show a 1 hour window for upcoming programming.

Is there a way to change the guide so that it shows more than one hour into the future?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

not to my knowledge, and if there is i want to know!!!!

dont forget to print the hr20 tips and tricks youll find here...



corinthbandit said:


> When using the guide button on the remote, the guide defaults to show a 1 hour window for upcoming programming.
> 
> Is there a way to change the guide so that it shows more than one hour into the future?


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> It might be nice for the new HR20 owners to have a thread to check in, say hello, list their setup, and anything else they want to say. Such as why they moved to the HR20 and what their initial experiences are.


Greetings ... got my initial HR-20 last October, just found this forum today.

It definitely took time for me to get used to the new interface, having used a Hughes DirecTiVo for the last three years ... (the DirecTiVo is now upstairs in the bedroom).

I was impressed that it had an ethernet connection and also with the technicians saying that it should not cause any problems. Two boxes and several months of frustration later, I removed the connection and it has been pretty reliable since.

During the time I had it connected to my network (VPN behind a firewall), I experienced the same freezes that others have reported. It came to a head when the second of two shows in Season Pass, airing concurrently, did not record. Once I disconnected the ethernet, recordings went forward.

Something else I noticed, though ... during the NFL playoffs, it seems that the last game on Sunday afternoon/evening would stop recording 10 minutes after the scheduled time even though I padded it by 90 minutes. It didn't do that with the early Sunday afternoon, nor with either of the Saturday games. Bizarre ...

Without question, I *definitely miss* the dual live buffer that TiVo always had. It was especially great during football season and while I like the suggestion of recording both games, that means I can't change to any other games without having to stop the recording.

Something else that I find very annoying is that, following a reboot, the program guide is basically gone and requires 24 hours to completely reload. Anytime the DirecTiVo reboots, it still retains the entire program guide, usually 10-12 days.

Basic info ...

- HR20-700
- Original Software Version 0xb3
- Past Upgrade to 0x168 on 16 June at 0447 EDT
- no future upgrade scheduled

cheers


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome!!!!

make sure you find the tricks and tips and other documents that are amazingly helpful.

Join us in the DLB sticky to vent about longing for this feature.

And consider joining for $15 .... well woth the $$$$

Again welcome glad you found us!!!



HouseBowlrz said:


> Greetings ... got my initial HR-20 last October, just found this forum today.
> 
> It definitely took time for me to get used to the new interface, having used a Hughes DirecTiVo for the last three years ... (the DirecTiVo is now upstairs in the bedroom).
> 
> ...


----------



## cpanic (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All!

I've been lurking a long time -- since I got my hr20 back in October. Just wanted to thank everyone for all the great support and entertaining posts!

The hr20 software has come such a long way in a fairly short time -- when I first got it, it was a buggy POS. Now it is a great treat to come home to it everyday (along with the wife and kids of course  )

Now I am anxiously awaiting D10 to go live and VOD to be released for testing.

*Thank you DBSTalk community for making the HR20 what it is today!*

.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi!,

Long time reader new poster. By the way I have been very lucky with my HR20-700, with no major breakdowns since install in Sept., at least nothing the reset button won't fix.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Greetings all. Long time TiVo (including HR10) user here, diving into the HR20 pool (kept my HR10). (I'm "stevel" in TCF but that, and many variations, was already taken here.)

The install was this morning so I don't have a lot to say other than that the install was fine. All the installer had to do for me was swap the dish for the Slimline, I had already done all the wiring. No complaints there.

Still getting used to the new interface, but I'm sure I will. I'm not the kind of guy to say "if it isn't TiVo, it's terrible", though I do love TiVo.

I've tried without success to get the HR20 to recognize my eSATA drive (Seagate FreeAgentPro), but I'm going to futz with it some more before asking for help.

So far (couple of hours), the HR10 works fine. Picture and Dolby Digital over HDMI works too. The things that don't work (Channels I Receive list) I already know are known issues.

I expect to be participating a lot here.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sbl said:


> Greetings all. Long time TiVo (including HR10) user here, diving into the HR20 pool (kept my HR10). (I'm "stevel" in TCF but that, and many variations, was already taken here.)
> 
> The install was this morning so I don't have a lot to say other than that the install was fine. All the installer had to do for me was swap the dish for the Slimline, I had already done all the wiring. No complaints there.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk and being a club member

As far as your eSATA goes did you pull the power cord on the HR20. Then connect the eSATA cable to the eSATA drive and the HR20. Then plug the power into the eSATA drive and let it start all the way up. Then plug the power to the HR20 back in and the HR20 will take care of everything else.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks. The eSATA problem was a cable that did not permit full seating of the connector. Seems to be a common problem. A bit of work with a utility knife fixed that.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

sbl said:


> Thanks. The eSATA problem was a cable that did not permit full seating of the connector. Seems to be a common problem. A bit of work with a utility knife fixed that.


Welcome Aboard.

WOW.....you look familiar.  
It looks like you have come over ot the darkside from TCF.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

"Dark side"? Well, not dark yet... Besides, I still have a foot in both camps.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

sbl said:


> "Dark side"? Well, not dark yet... Besides, I still have a foot in both camps.


 I didn't mean for that to come accross as insulting if it did btw. I just know you have been a long time member of TCF. I guess eventually anyone that is a D* sub will make it over this way as time goes by.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm basically a brand new subscriber to DirecTV and have a question about the HR20-100 Blue Ring LED lights. I also have a question about the ethernet connectors.

My brother in law has an HR20 that is a few months older than mine. His has discreet lights around the ring. You can easily see them and easily count them.
Mine, on the other hand, appear to be a solid ring containing many more blue LEDs.

Is that a difference in manufacturer? When my installer -- he installs 4+ units per day this time of year -- opened the box he seemed taken aback that there were two Ethernet ports on the back. He said this was a new box.

I checked to be sure I have an HR20-100. I do.

Is this revised HR20 hardware? 
Are the light patterns indicative of the manufacturer of the HR20? 
The device seems very stable and problem-free at the moment.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, I was somewhat surprised by my HR20-100 not only having two Ethernet jacks but also a coaxial digital audio output (in addition to optical) not shown in the user manual. The LED ring on mine is like yours, less distinct.


----------



## DRHamp (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all - I just signed up in this forum today, so a little background is probably in order.

I'm a long time D* subscriber and long time HD user/follower. My current equipment is a Sony HD300 Recvr and a 3LNB dish.

I'm very excited about the upcoming offering from D* re the new sat ... etc.

I expect to order a new HD Recvr/DVR soon to take advantage of the new content when it arrives. I know that I need a new dish/antenna (A 5 LNB I think- or slimline). I currently also receive local HD channels OTA and would like to maintain that capability (it's really nice when there is weather to the south and I lose the D* signal) .

Is there anything else that I need to consider? Do I need additional cabling? What else should I think about and plan for?

Thank You for any response or guidance ......


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DRHamp said:


> Hi all - I just signed up in this forum today, so a little background is probably in order.
> 
> I'm a long time D* subscriber and long time HD user/follower. My current equipment is a Sony HD300 Recvr and a 3LNB dish.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

The slimline dish is the 5 LNB dish. There is also a AT-9 dish but I don't think DIRECTV uses that one anymore. If you need a multi-switch you need to have DIRECTV install a Zinwell WB68 multi-switch. It is a free upgrade. When the new channels launch in September you will not be able to diplexe a OTA in the SAT line unless you have a SWM (single wire multi-switch) but that will not be out until later this year and not sure how much it will cost. So hopefully you have 3 lines already or hopefully you will be able to add a 3rd. Also I would consider doing the upgrade soon because closer we get to the new channels more backed up DIRECTV installs will be.


----------



## DRHamp (Jul 27, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> The slimline dish is the 5 LNB dish. There is also a AT-9 dish but I don't think DIRECTV uses that one anymore. If you need a multi-switch you need to have DIRECTV install a Zinwell WB68 multi-switch. It is a free upgrade. When the new channels launch in September you will not be able to diplexe a OTA in the SAT line unless you have a SWM (single wire multi-switch) but that will not be out until later this year and not sure how much it will cost. So hopefully you have 3 lines already or hopefully you will be able to add a 3rd. Also I would consider doing the upgrade soon because closer we get to the new channels more backed up DIRECTV installs will be.


Hi -- a quick follow-up -- maybe a dumb question, but what is the multi-switch used for?? I currently have a line from the dish to the recvr, and a line from the HD OTA antenna to the recvr. If this is too basic stuff, please direct me to the correct reference and thanks for your help.

After doing some additional reading -- I think the multiswitch allows you to connect multiple feeds from the antenna/dish to multiple tuners. In my current installation - I have only one tuner in the recvr, so probably only one line from the dish to the recvr. I assume that I will need additional lines from the dish to the multiple tuners in the new Recvr -- is that right? Or, does the switch take care of that?
Is there an OTA antenna input on the new recvr?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DRHamp said:


> Hi -- a quick follow-up -- maybe a dumb question, but what is the multi-switch used for?? I currently have a line from the dish to the recvr, and a line from the HD OTA antenna to the recvr. If this is too basic stuff, please direct me to the correct reference and thanks for your response


Since you only have one SAT line then you will not need a multi-switch. It is for when you need more then four SAT lines. You run all four of them to it and then you will have 8 outputs.


----------



## jfk333 (Jul 30, 2007)

Based on all the grief I see over the hR 20, I would like to continue to use the tivo interface. Can I get the new dish, and a simple signal reciever and put a tivo box in as the interface and avoid the hr 20, and still get local stations in HD?


JFK


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jfk333 said:


> Based on all the grief I see over the hR 20, I would like to continue to use the tivo interface. Can I get the new dish, and a simple signal reciever and put a tivo box in as the interface and avoid the hr 20, and still get local stations in HD?
> 
> JFK


:welcome_s to DBStalk

The only way to receive the local channels in HD from DIRECTV and the new MPEG4 HD channels starting in September would be to get a HR20 (HD DVR) or H20 (HD receiver). You will be able to use a OTA to get your local channels in HD on your TiVo. But you will also lose the MPEG2 HD channels you have right now on that receiver when DIRECTV move them over to MPEG4. We are guessing that will happen within a year of the new HD channels starting. So if you would like the HD channels from DIRECTV you will have to give up TiVo. There is nothing you can do to keep the TiVo interface and get the HD channels.


----------



## bohlke (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone used this? I have a TV (Sony XBR 250) that will show a 16x9 signal quite nicely and has been working as a temporary (2 year  ) solution. When I got my HR10-250 it did not output that format properly (would only do 4x3 in 480i) so I switched things all around. My PS3, Samsung D* HD receiver and DVD player all handle it fine. I want to be able to watch my shows in HD ish on that TV at least for one more year while I wait for my 1080p set.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

New member here! Just got my new HDTV(Sony KDS-50A2020) about 2 months ago and had a HR20-100 installed just a day later.

As I watch my Mariners in HD, I got to say I LOVE IT!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> New member here! Just got my new HDTV(Sony KDS-50A2020) about 2 months ago and had a HR20-100 installed just a day later.
> 
> As I watch my Mariners in HD, I got to say I LOVE IT!


Welcome into the light, cdizzy! The HR20 is a great box, albeit a little immature right now. Things are only getting better! Lots of great people and information here.

:welcome_s to DBStalk!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Welcome into the light, cdizzy! The HR20 is a great box, albeit a little immature right now. Things are only getting better! Lots of great people and information here.
> 
> :welcome_s to DBStalk!


Thank you for the nice greeting. I'm new to this HD stuff but I like what I see.

As for the the HR20, I have had to reset once due to a freeze but that was over a month ago.


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello! Just joined the group. Been trolling for a while. I have to say there is a lot of great information here. What a great resource.

Just upgraded from a DirecTiVo unit to the HR20. Gonna take some time to get used to though. I think I'm gonna miss the dual buffers.  

But I gotta say, the picture is amazing! I can't believe I have gone this long without HD. I have a 51" Sony and the picture in HD is stunning. 

I kept putting off the HR20 because of the price, but I got the latest deal. Free install and the unit for the price of shipping. Plus I got them to throw in a $10 credit for 6 months.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

ElectronJunky said:


> Hello! Just joined the group. Been trolling for a while. I have to say there is a lot of great information here. What a great resource.
> 
> Just upgraded from a DirecTiVo unit to the HR20. Gonna take some time to get used to though. I think I'm gonna miss the dual buffers.
> 
> ...


Make sure you check out the Dual Live Buffers thread! Welcome!

Congrats on getting the great deal. How much longer before you have two of them? lol


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> Make sure you check out the Dual Live Buffers thread!


And Vote!

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, ElectronJunky.


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> And Vote!
> 
> :welcome_s to DBSTalk, ElectronJunky.


Voted!


----------



## trojadan (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi new to the page and Have to say I have learned so much in the short time here so thanks.

I was using the HR10-250 and just upgraded to the HR20-100 so far so good!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

:welcome_s ElectronJunky and trojandan!


----------



## avedis22 (Aug 1, 2007)

Can someone recommend a link to a thread where i can get info about not receiving signal on one of the satellites for an HR-20. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and have zeros on all the transponders for 99


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

avedis22 said:


> Can someone recommend a link to a thread where i can get info about not receiving signal on one of the satellites for an HR-20. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and have zeros on all the transponders for 99


avedis22 :welcome_s

See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91048


----------



## Sousaphil (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all,
I've been lurking on the board for a few months. Now that I DirecTV service up and running I may as well join the community.

I guess I'll start out with a requisite newbie question:
My installer wasn't sure if the HR20 would turn on automatically to record a scheduled show. He suggested I keep it on at all times. Every other DVR I've had will turn on automatically for a recording. Will this one?

Can't wait for the new HD channels in September and the Big Ten Network.


ON WISCONSIN!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Sousaphil said:


> Hi all,
> I've been lurking on the board for a few months. Now that I DirecTV service up and running I may as well join the community.
> 
> I guess I'll start out with a requisite newbie question:
> ...


Well, it will record while in _standby_. There is no off, except for pulling the plug (I realize it says OFF on the remote). While putting the unit in standby used to cause problems for some, those days seem to be long gone. When in standby, the unit will accomplish background scheduling tasks faster, in some cases.

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, sousaphil!


----------



## Sousaphil (Aug 2, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Well, it will record while in _standby_. There is no off, except for pulling the plug (I realize it says OFF on the remote). While putting the unit in standby used to cause problems for some, those days seem to be long gone. When in standby, the unit will accomplish background scheduling tasks faster, in some cases.
> 
> :welcome_s to DBSTalk, sousaphil!


Excellent. Thanks for the reply and the welcome!


----------



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DaBearsfan said:


> Hi Everyone,


:welcome_s to DBStalk


----------



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Please ignore the previous post had some error posting and that was a test to see if it was working now. 


I have been lurking for a long time (2+ years) and thought it was time to exit the shadows. The information and help here is tremendous! I decided that it was worth the charge to join the club! (only Board I have paid $ for). 

Been with D* since 1995 when we relocated to north TX and when it was still 2 companies (USSB and hmmm cannot remember the other) But I remember paying over $2K for 2 Sony receivers and well worth it so I could get ST and follow my beloved Bears! 

Next objective is to get D* to upgrade my 2 HR10-250's with HR20's at little or no cost to me. Of course using the information I have gleaned here as help! I had initial discussion with D* on Friday, but that is for another post in another thread. 

Thanks again for all the information this board and it's members provide it is appreciated!


----------



## murdoc158 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. This is my first time here and first post as well. I made the call to D* last night and ordered their HD DVR to replace my HR10-250 Tivo. Installation is set for 8/14. Hopefully the change will go smoothly. Is there a specific thread to the differences between the 2 boxes, or a guide similar to switching from a PC to a Mac? I'm sure it will be fine, but I'd like to make the switch as easy as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

murdoc158 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time here and first post as well. I made the call to D* last night and ordered their HD DVR to replace my HR10-250 Tivo. Installation is set for 8/14. Hopefully the change will go smoothly. Is there a specific thread to the differences between the 2 boxes, or a guide similar to switching from a PC to a Mac? I'm sure it will be fine, but I'd like to make the switch as easy as possible.
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Take a look at this thread it will help with your install.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67769


----------



## murdoc158 (Aug 5, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBStalk
> 
> Take a look at this thread it will help with your install. ....


Is it necessary to have new RG6 cable run from the dish when the installer comes? My current cables were installed about a year ago as part of the D* Movers Connection. I have 4 cables coming from the dish into the house and into a 6x8 multiswitch.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

murdoc158 said:


> Is it necessary to have new RG6 cable run from the dish when the installer comes? My current cables were installed about a year ago as part of the D* Movers Connection. I have 4 cables coming from the dish into the house and into a 6x8 multiswitch.


No your cables that are already there will work perfect.


----------



## murdoc158 (Aug 5, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> No your cables that are already there will work perfect.


Great, thanks! :righton:


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

God, I love the HR-20, Granted it was just installed yesterday, but the speed of the unit is incredible, especially when recording a program. Hopefully the gremlins will stay away.


----------



## jhstn58 (May 28, 2007)

Well, it's cold turkey for me. I finally bit the bullet and replaced all four of my Tivos with the 2 HR-20s and 2 R15s. So far, so good. Can't say I've noticed much of a diff in the picture quality, but I am looking forward to those new HD channels in the next few months.

I will really miss those DLBs once football season kicks into high gear though.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello everyone....

My first HR20's are being installed Saturday. Two of them. I'm excited to get them and the new D* channels that are scheduled to follow. However, I must say as a long time Tivo lover, I'm a little sad to be making the switch. 

Anyway... just wanted to say hi and make my first post over here. I'll be sure to post my thoughts and experiences with the new HR20s when I get them.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

:welcome_s Rockermann!

I hope construction goes well...that will be a nice setup.


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

I will soon be a fellow user of the HR20 system – ordered one yesterday for delivery on 10 September (I could have had it sooner, but that day fit my travel schedule best). They will also be installing a new 5-LNB dish and new multiswitch.

I’ve been a DirecTV customer since 1998 and was a very early adopter for their original TiVo based DVR. I still use two of my original DSR 6000 units.

I was a little slower to the HD game. I bought a true HD TV and an HR10-250 last fall.

I’ve know for a while that I would eventually replace some (all?) of my receivers with MPEG-4 HD DVRs. I’ve been watching (lurking) this forum with interest for about 6 months.

With a year’s worth of updates to the HR20 and the new HD satellite’s debut, September was the time to take the plunge.

At first I will just be adding this unit, but eventually one of the old series 1 DTiVos will go.

I have read many of the very helpful guides in this forum and many of your helpful posts.

Thanks to all for establishing and maintaining a great cooperative community dedicated to helping us all make good decisions about and get full enjoyment of our home entertainment systems.

I’m hoping I won’t require a lot of help with my new HR20, but it’s nice to know it’s here if I need it.

The first problem I expect to encounter is with the multiswitch. I need 12 lines and I’m not expecting the installer to be prepared with both the correct type of switch (Zinwell WBxx?) and/or one big enough for my system. 

Hope I’m wrong.

Cheers,


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

micky76ag,

My suggestion would be to call D* on the 6th of Septmeber to verify they have on their order that you need the 6x16 multiswitch. The 6x16 should be part of the install if you need 12 outputs. You could also ask for the local installer's direct number to call them the morning of the 10th to talk to them. Don't hold your breath though.  

Also, FWIW, my understanding is that the 6x16 multiswitch needs power so make sure you have an outlet available at the point that the multiswitch will be installed.

:welcome_s


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

Great input -- I have some questions about the multiswitch, but I'll go to the installation forum.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

micky76ag said:


> So they do have a multiswitch that has more than 8 outputs - that's good.
> 
> I assume it is also a Zinwell? Do you know the model number?
> 
> ...


The multi-switch you are talking about is the Zinwell WB616. That I know of DIRECTV does not supply it. I have heard some members have been able to get a credit for it so they can buy it some where else. The cheapest I have seen it is $130 at solidsignal.com and newegg.com did have it for the same price.

You have the 4 outputs from the dish to go to it. The other two inputs on the multi-switch is for SAT's 72.5 and 95 which are used for some markets local channels.

There is no OTA input on it. With the new MPEG4 HD Ka lo channels you can not diplexe a OTA into the SAT lines. OTA and the new HD channels are on the same frequencies and will not work together.


----------



## WadeSc (Dec 16, 2003)

Previous HR 10-250 owner here. Got the new dish and HR 20-700 installed this week. This forum has been a great resource for me even though I rarely post.

*Installation:* Guy shows up 2 hours late, asks me to hold the ladder for him, has to borrow a compass and tools from me. Tells me I am unable to diplex OTA signals into the HR20. A quick search on this forum tells me otherwise and I move the little adapter from the back of the HR20 to my main distribution point and diplex the OTA signal in downstream. Works perfectly!

*The Good:*  First impression is very positive. My OTA signals are rock solid. They bounced around quite a bit on the HR10 and I used to get intermittent pixellation and audio drop-outs (especially on local PBS). Those are now gone. Family thinks caller ID on TV screen is very cool and they like the picture-in-guide feature. PQ seems a little better to me than the HR10 and am happy to see Native pass-through. HD-Net no longer has constant audio dropouts and pixelation. My HR10 always had trouble on that station for some reason.

*The Bad:*  I set the Mariners game to record since they're playing back East and I'll still be at work when the game starts. I pad the recording by 1 hour so it should be a 4-hour recording. I play it later that evening and notice it is only 2 hrs and 24 minutes. I missed the last 2 1/2 innings!  I set a season pass for "Rescue Me". The first episode recorded only lasts 24 minutes before stopping. What is going on here? It's a brand new box with the latest software but the first two recordings are partials. I hope this isn't going to be a frequent occurence.


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> The multi-switch you are talking about is the Zinwell WB616. That I know of DIRECTV does not supply it. I have heard some members have been able to get a credit for it so they can buy it some where else. The cheapest I have seen it is $130 at solidsignal.com and newegg.com did have it for the same price.
> 
> You have the 4 outputs from the dish to go to it. The other two inputs on the multi-switch is for SAT's 72.5 and 95 which are used for some markets local channels.
> 
> There is no OTA input on it. With the new MPEG4 HD Ka lo channels you can not diplexe a OTA into the SAT lines. OTA and the new HD channels are on the same frequencies and will not work together.


Thanks!

You were really fast with the answer. Right after I typed that response, I realized it might be considered off topic for this thread so I edited and moved my questions to the installation forum (after a little searching answered some of them).

Hope that doesn't confuse the flow of this thread.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I just got hd the week before last. So far its working pretty good. Just once in a while I have a sound out of sync with the video problem on some channels . Nothing like watching somthing thats looks dubbed, even though it isnt..... 

I am learning a lot from these forems.

BNewt:newbie:


----------



## TechExplorer (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a quick ?
I have a hr20-100s box (switched from 10-250 tivo ) how do I make it call for software update ( forced call ) ? New installation as of 1 day !

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TechExplorer said:


> Just a quick ?
> I have a hr20-100s box (switched from 10-250 tivo ) how do I make it call for software update ( forced call ) ? New installation as of 1 day !
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

The updates are done by the SAT's. After it is powered up and connected to a SAT line for about 10 minutes it should reset and download the newest software by itself.

As far as forcing a update you have to press menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->Reset-->Restart Recorder. The screen will go black for a few seconds and you will get a blue screen that says welcome DIRECTV. When you see that press 02468 and a couple of seconds later it will say new software found. Downloading now. Even if you have the latest software it will still say that and re-download the same software.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Had the HR20-700 (plus 5LNB dish) installed last week and like it so far. 

My two favorite features:
- Networking - for music and (eventually) video. 
- RF remote - so I can keep the noisy DVRs out of my bedroom.

Two missing features:
- DLBs - add me to the list of users who want this feature.
- Video over the home network.

Was pleasantly surprised how easy it was to setup the networking feature. Many thanks to Milominderbinder2 and others for the great documentation.

Currently this is my secondary receiver...but as I get used to it and when D* launches the new channels, it will replace my HR10-250.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi All, this is an awesome forum....

I'm a noob to this forum. I've been an HD user since 2003. I have a HT setup with a Sony HD300 D*/OTA receiver and 3 LNB dish. I have a front projector (FP) (with RGBHV input ONLY) fed by a TAW video processor or TAW in Bypass for the RGB output from the Sony. All this gear is fairly old. I get good HD reception from our local OTA stations. I subscribe to the D* HD channels, as well as local SD, but also get the west coast HD Distant Networks, ex ABC.

Now it's time to upgrade the dish and receiver to a HR20 setup, and i guess i better hurry because the HR21 has no OTA tuners....

I just dl the Tips-Tricks PDF file, and while reading it, i noticed it said "Only HDMI & Component (Y Pb Pr) connections are HD"---this assumes no RGB output. My FP is RGB input ONLY. The TAW ouputs RGB ONLY, and it's inputs are 480i ONLY.

I found this Converter--- HDfury at curtpalme.com/HDFury.shtm My FP requires RGBHV, i don't recall which polarity, but the RGB output of my Sony HD300 is the correct one. Does anyone know if the polarity of the HDMI output of the HR20 the same??

In another thread i read that in order to play the DVR, you must have satellite coverage. If i wanted to take the HR20 in the motorhome without a dish installed, and connect it to the TV and watch recorded shows, how can i do that? Power would be off while driving.

Thanks for any pointers.

ron


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

r194ondi said:


> I found this Converter--- HDfury at curtpalme.com/HDFury.shtm My FP requires RGBHV, i don't recall which polarity, but the RGB output of my Sony HD300 is the correct one. Does anyone know if the polarity of the HDMI output of the HR20 the same??
> 
> In another thread i read that in order to play the DVR, you must have satellite coverage. If i wanted to take the HR20 in the motorhome without a dish installed, and connect it to the TV and watch recorded shows, how can i do that? Power would be off while driving.


First off, :welcome_s to DBSTalk, ron!

I don't know about your conversion issue, but I would suggest you start a thread in the main HR20 Q&A forum, and ask your question. There are a lot of really well informed folks here, and I sure someone has the answers you seek.

As far as the ability to play prerecorded material without the satellite connection, what you have read is correct. HOWEVER, this may be about to change. With the new Cutting Edge release, it *appears* that this issue may be addressed. You can read about it here. Good Luck.


----------



## Basye (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, new member here.:wave: 


Just joined yesterday in response to an hdmi issue with the HR20-100. We've been with Direct for 6 years, have owned their Tivos for 5. We still own an HDVR2 and an R10. I'm also "hokiepolk" over on the tivocommunity forums (not a big poster). 

We put off the switch to hdtv for quite a while in order to get the best deal possible, give Direct a chance to fix most of the bugs in the HR20 as well as waiting for more hdtv channels. 

Having fun reading through the forums—didn't realize how versatile the HR20 is!

Edited to add: Anyone here successfully use AppleTV or any Mac software to network with the HR20, or is that not possible?


----------



## uga29 (Aug 29, 2007)

I swapped my hdvr2 for the hr20 100 a week ago and kept my hd 10 250. The installed was for the morning and the installer didn't show till 2:30. But all went well with 5lnb slimline and receiver install. After having a little bit of difficulty with the hdmi at start up I gave him some information I found on dbstalk that component should be used. And trying that fix the start up.

After a week I found the hr20 to be pretty much to my liking. I know there isn't dual buffers and another problem I'm having is trying to record from the search feature. Even though I set to record from search it misses the recording. So I found that I have to record from the guide.

This morning I saw the big blue ring light lit up and after checking info I saw that I had the 18A upgrade so was wondering if anyone else has it on there hr20 100? Surfing the guide seem to be faster but I don't what else this upgrade is suppose to do. 

I really enjoy reading forum and has help me much.


----------



## srt (Aug 29, 2007)

newb here. Upgraded to a HR20 yesterday from my first pvr (HR10) purchased a couple years ago when I fired the cable co. Of course buying the unit included buying a sony bravia lcd a harmony remote, recently a second bravia...
The HR10 now resides in a spare bedroom the 20 in our front room. I've been lurking here off and on for a couple years first visited tivo community and found this place due to the non-tivo platform the 20 is.
I used these pages (here) to program my harmony today and I'm still not completely satisfiedd with our new unit. I can't figure how to clack back and forth between the two tuners (ie. watching two games at the same time) but am here now to search it out.
I like this resource and am glad there were path-finders that share their helpful experiences.
sr


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

srt said:


> newb here. Upgraded to a HR20 yesterday from my first pvr (HR10) purchased a couple years ago when I fired the cable co. Of course buying the unit included buying a sony bravia lcd a harmony remote, recently a second bravia...
> The HR10 now resides in a spare bedroom the 20 in our front room. I've been lurking here off and on for a couple years first visited tivo community and found this place due to the non-tivo platform the 20 is.
> I used these pages (here) to program my harmony today and I'm still not completely satisfiedd with our new unit. I can't figure how to clack back and forth between the two tuners (ie. watching two games at the same time) but am here now to search it out.
> I like this resource and am glad there were path-finders that share their helpful experiences.
> sr


:welcome_s to DBStalk srt!

You will find plenty of information on (lack of) DLB here and other threads. In short, common belief is that the HR20 is (hardware) capable of DLB, yet the software has not been modified to accomplish this task. It has not been determined why.

The resources available here are incredible, and the members here are helpful - whether it be networking, troubleshooting, dish alignment, or anything else you could think of regarding your D* system.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Another newbie checking in.

We got hooked up 2 weeks ago. Have an HR20 for our RCA 32" HDTV - picture tube, believe it or not. Got the DVR for the RCA 27" downstairs.

We are past users of Dish Network and Charter Cable - both had DLB, and we do miss that feature.

Thanks to all of you for mentioning you receive your OTA through the HR20. The techs who installed our stuff said it couldn't be done until the first of the year. I found out differently, and they will be here next Thursday to complete the job.

And I did just sign up for a paid membership.


----------



## lfthomas (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone help / advise which DVD recorder would be a good match with my new HR20-700? I know I should be looking for one with component inputs and possibly a optical input for the audio. Right now my optical goes to my Denon receiver, but, I will probably buy a new receiver that uses HDMI switching which would 'free up' my optical output on the HR20.

This is a great web site! I'm glad the DirecTV CSR recommended it to me!

Thanks in advance!

LFThomas


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all! Newbie here. Just upgraded from my old friend, my HR10-250. Moved it to the bedroom. Now, I'm ready for all the new channels! My install was awful the first day. I thought I had a defective unit. But, after calling the installation company and getting a Customer Service Rep out this past Friday, I found it wasn't a bad unit. Just an awful installation of the new dish. Anyways, all is well now. I really like the HR20 about as much as my HR10-250 that I had for a few years. In fact, there are things I like better about it. But, I'm still playing with it. My question: this unit seems to run a LOT hotter than my 10-250 did. The internal temp of this is currently 125 degrees. I've searched the owners manual for this, but can't find it. What is the NORMAL operating temp of this piece. Should I be concerned?

Thanks! I'll continue to read every bit of info I see on this forum. It is a great tool!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for joining !!!!!!!!!!!!


Fenway said:


> Another newbie checking in.
> 
> We got hooked up 2 weeks ago. Have an HR20 for our RCA 32" HDTV - picture tube, believe it or not. Got the DVR for the RCA 27" downstairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Video Tom (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello All!!!
I hope to be D* user soon, but first I have a few questions and I the D* website was lacking in tech details, I'm hoping that the anwers I'm looking for can be found her -TIA! As a SAT newbie, please forgive the simplistic nature of some of these questions! I am considering getting 1 HR-20 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver, and 1 SD receiver.

1. What exactly is a multi switch and when/why do I need one?

2. Is a SWM the samething as a multi switch, are there different types of multi switches?

3. Can I ask for HD installation (Cables, jacks, what ever else might be needed) into rooms where I don't have a HD D* receiver, or ANY receiver going (Thinking of future needs)?

4. Can I specify what equipment (HD-20, Slimline 5 LNB, multi switch, etc) or how I want my system installed (see question above)?

Once Again Thanks for all your help & information!!

Tom


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Video Tom said:


> Hello All!!!
> I hope to be D* user soon, but first I have a few questions and I the D* website was lacking in tech details, I'm hoping that the anwers I'm looking for can be found her -TIA! As a SAT newbie, please forgive the simplistic nature of some of these questions! I am considering getting 1 HR-20 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver, and 1 SD receiver.
> 
> 1. What exactly is a multi switch and when/why do I need one?


Welcome Tom. A multi-switch allows you to distribute signals from the dish to the receivers. Typically 4 cables will run from the dish into the switch (a Zinwell WB68), then be distributed from the switch to your receivers. In looking at your question #3, you probably would want the multiswitch.



Video Tom said:


> 2. Is a SWM the samething as a multi switch, are there different types of multi switches?


SWM is Single Wire Multiswitch, a new technology being rolled out that, stated simply, reduces the total number of cables that have to be run while achieving the same distribution ability. This technology is in limited release right now, mostly in SOCAL I believe.



Video Tom said:


> 3. Can I ask for HD installation (Cables, jacks, what ever else might be needed) into rooms where I don't have a HD D* receiver, or ANY receiver going (Thinking of future needs)?


Yes although likely there would be additional installation charges for this.



Video Tom said:


> 4. Can I specify what equipment (HD-20, Slimline 5 LNB, multi switch, etc) or how I want my system installed (see question above)?


Not really but you can certainly expect D* and its installers to provide you the proper setup and installation for your needs to the limit of what you're installing at that time (again fees may apply for other extras).



Video Tom said:


> Once Again Thanks for all your help & information!!
> 
> Tom


No prob and you'll find lots of great info here and VERY knowledgeable people who can help with your specific questions.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Tom,

You can also check here for more info on the SWM. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78249

:welcome_s


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 7, 2007)

Another newbie here. I just the HR-20 installed yesterday. I am still working thru some bugs or issues. I found this site by googling "HR20 Reviews"

I was a DTV Tivo user for about 5 years. MY 32" SD TV died a week ago so I replaced it with a 50" Toshiba DLP and jumped on the HD bandwagon.

The installation with DTV didn't go well. On the first install date, which was last week, the installer called from my old address about 40 miles away, which I hadn't lived at for 3 years. We couldn't get another install date until yesterday. 

When I negotiated the upgrade with DTV, they agreed to the free install, and to move my existing TIVO box up to the bedroom and then move the standard receiver in the bedroom to another room. The installer yesterday said the only thing on his workorder was to install the HR20 and that is all he would do. My wife was home dealing with the installer and we couldn't get DTV on the line to argue.  

So the installer leaves, the HR20 goes thru some software download and then is stuck on "acquiring guide data" for and hour, after that nothing, we had to kill the power to get it back up and running and showing a signal. (That was what a DTV rep on the phone told me to do). Finally had a signal in time for the 2nd half of the Colt's - Saints game.

I am still confused about what resolution to use. Should I leave the HR-20 set to Native? It seems like a pain to have to go thru the Format options evertime you change channels.

In addition to that setting, I am not sure what screen size setting to use on the actual TV, there is a normal mode, a cinema stretch 1 & 2, and a fill.

I would think leaving the HR20 in native and the TV in normal would result in HD programming showing as 16X9 picture, but for somereason they still show as 4X3 unless I use the cinema stretch.

Well I am rambling a bit. Thanks in advance for any suggestions on the resolution.


----------



## rhawk (Sep 8, 2007)

Another newbie...and I hate to, but I need to vent...

The HR20 is not ready for primetime--that's my opinion. Until they can get the "Channels I Get" feature to work so that the Auto Record feature doesn't record channels I don't subscribe to, this unit is lacking. And, just today I've watched the unit miss auto-recording two shows that it is smart enough to see as a match to one of my Favorites, but it doesn't function correctly to actually schedule the recording. It is no exaggeration for me to say that my list of recorded shows has more blank screens from recordings of channels I don't subscribe to than actual recordings the unit has made. 

My biggest complaint is D*TV's "we plug it in at your house and you're stuck with us for two years" approach. After 2.5 weeks of trying to work through the bugs with technical support, I just want to give them the new equipment back and remain a loyal, happy customer as long as my HR10-250 works without a 2-year commitment. They'll gladly take their equipment back (the return box is on its way to my house), but because I tried their new HR20, I'm now stuck with a 2-year commitment. 

If this is how they want to treat a 12-year customer, then they no longer deserve my business--even if it costs me $275 to make my point.

If you feel like I do, go to about.com and register your complaint with the FTC. We can complain on every website discussing this, but until we demand that our concerns be heard, nothing is going to change.


----------



## orion (Sep 9, 2007)

New member checking in.

D* customer for 9 years? 
HR20-700
Samsung HPS 5053
McIntosh MX-132 receiver

D* left me a message about a "free" upgrade from my HR10-250.
Installation experience was terrible (as usual). Installer was supposed to be here y'day between 12-4, didn't show up, didn't call. I called at 4:05, they said someone would call me back within 20 minutes. No call. Called back AGAIN an hr later and they offered me $100 credit for my inconvenience. During my call with D* CSR, the local dispatcher called my other line and said someone would be coming out immediately and should arrive in 30 mins. Switched back to the D* CSR and they said they now will NOT give me the $100 credit since someone was coming out. I argue that they made me waste an entire weekend afternoon waiting for them and they missed their window, but she wouldn't budge. So I asked to be transfered to retention who immediately said he'd give the $100. He asked if I wanted anything else, but I said no. 

One hr later, the installer shows up with the box. I tell him to leave it and I'd install it myself (which was my original request). He obliged and left.

That night I install the box and boy am I disappointed. If DLB is a dealbreaker for you like it is for me, keep your old boxes! I'm going to give this thing a week before I swap back, only because I don't have time to spend another 30 minutes on hold for D* to switch back to my HD 10-250.

Let me also add that the RC34 remote won't control my McIntosh like the OLD peanut did. It also doesn't fix the audio blips which was present on the HD10-250. Now someone remind me again why I upgraded and what exactly is the upgrade? :nono2: 

How's that for a welcome?  

btw, this site is great. I would've spent twice as long to figure out there's no DLB!


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Another newbie. Just got 2 HR20's on on Friday (9/7). I had 2 HR10-250's, made one inactive, and moved one to a non High-def TV to keep it active "just in case".

I've been reading this forum for a while, trying to figure out if/when to "upgrade". I hate watching SD, so all the new HD channels forced me to make the switch. Overall, with a weekend of use under the belt, I like the HR20. But, being an HR10 user, am frustrated by all the common things here.

1 - DLB. This is so close to a deal breaker for me. I know there are plenty of threads on this here, so I won't talk about it too much more.

2 - Like previous poster, the fact that the search brings up channels I don't receive, means I'm very like to get yelled at by the wife when she misses a show because it recording on a channel we don't get.

3 - This is not really an HR20 thing, but a new satalite thing, but until SWM comes at, I have to lose my OTA. I have 2 wires run to the TV, and had used a diplexer for my OTA stuff. I understand that won't work anymore, and I can't easily run a 3rd cable at this point.

Hopefully the rest of the good features of the HR20 help me forget about this.

Finally, one of the units that the installer tried to setup for me was completely DOA - would not power up. Luck for me, he had another one in the truck, and swapped them.


----------



## ehollins (Sep 10, 2007)

This is my first post on DBS Talk. My roommate just bought an HDTV the other night and I'm ponying up to get the HD DVR as well. I've been with DirecTV for 2 years and have only the Choice package with DVR service (R15). I've been pretty happy with it so far and I wasn't too disappointed with having to upgrade to the HD DVR service. I called on Sunday and the guy said that the HD DVR was $200. I called today and they said it was $300. I placed an order at noon and paid $300. I called back 2 hours later to cancel the order. The CS rep credited my bill $100, waived the $9.99 HD fee for 12 months, and gave me 3 months of HBO-HD for free. I'm quite happy with that considering I've been with them for only 2 years and I have pretty much the most basic programming package. Now, if I didn't have to wait 2 and a half weeks for my installation date, I would be very happy. Oh, I'm pretty sure I'm getting an HR20-700 and since I've only used the R15, I don't think it'll be a problem for me. Hopefully.


----------



## itshb (Sep 11, 2007)

New member here. Had D for almost nine years. Was fairly happy with the H10 but they called and scheduled an upgrade.

Installation was ontime, and took approx. 2 hours. 

I am not sure I like the HR20 at this point, miss the DB but its some simple things that are really driving me up a wall. I am going to give it a few more days and am hoping I can find answers to my questions in this forum.

Thanks for being here

Dan


----------



## jwdzubak (Sep 11, 2007)

Another newbie here. At least I am a newbie to the forum. I have actually had my HR20 since the very early days (painful) and have been a guest of this forum ever since (I now have 2 HR20s). This forum has been extremely helplful in finding tips and tricks and working my way through those early days of the HR20.

To all those new HR20 owners (especially those who upgraded from the HR10). Give the HR20 a chance. It has evolved into a very nice DVR. I have appreciated the almost constant updates to the software, and with the recent addition of auto-correct almost all of my wishes for the unit have been fulfilled. I know there is still no DB (sad), but there are workarounds. I used to own an HR10 for many years, and it did not take long to see the benefits of the HR20 over the HR10 (even with all it's early flaws).

So, here I am (finally). And thanks again to the great posts placed on this site.


----------



## SeaCWest (Sep 14, 2007)

Newbie to forum. I've been reading for about two weeks and looks like a great exchange of information. Not your typical opinion bashing and cheap shots. Keep up the great work.

So far, this forum has solved three major issues for me and the HR-20. I won't say bad things about the CSRs at DirecTV, but I think for the most part they may be rotating through their positions to quickly to be good problem solvers. Any future problems, this will be my first stop.

BTW. I really like my HR20 so far. But, I don't have much to compare it to. If I can ever post solutions, or experiences that worked for me, I'll be happy to contribute here.

Carter


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

SeaCWest said:


> Newbie to forum. I've been reading for about two weeks and looks like a great exchange of information. Not your typical opinion bashing and cheap shots. Keep up the great work.
> 
> So far, this forum has solved three major issues for me and the HR-20. I won't say bad things about the CSRs at DirecTV, but I think for the most part they may be rotating through their positions to quickly to be good problem solvers. Any future problems, this will be my first stop.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

itshb said:


> New member here. Had D for almost nine years. Was fairly happy with the H10 but they called and scheduled an upgrade.
> 
> Installation was ontime, and took approx. 2 hours.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

New HR20 for me too. Had my install on Monday between 8am and noon - tech showed up at 2:30 (he was nice enough to call around 9am though to let me know though so no big deal). 2 brand new HR20-700's he had were bad right out of the box so he left me with nothing, he didn't have any more on the truck and, apparently, no other installers were in the area. Got them to come back out yesterday morning around 11:00 to bring out another and it was fine - no problems at all (maybe). Definitely happy with the unit though - much better than the crappy Moto HD-DVR with Comcrap. As far as the programming side - I'm very impressed with the quality of the HD picture, might actually be better than what I had with Comcast. I was so worried about that, hearing all of the "HD-Lite" bashers around at avsforum. Looking at the promo they run on DHDT I actually said "Whoa!" out loud as the picture was that impressive, was definitely better than seeing that same promo with Comcast and HDNet looks absolutely gorgeous too. The standard def. channels are not so great but are about the same with Comcast as far as PQ - some are definitely better than others. 
I'm starting to think this box might be bad too though. I'm getting 0's on some transponders when checking signal strengths but only on Tuner 2, Tuner 1's strengths look great. I'll get a "Searching for Signal" message on about 1 out of every 6 channels I tune to, I assume because I'm actually using Tuner 2 at the time. I can tune into the same channel five minutes later and it comes in fine.


*update* Apparently I've stolen one of the bad HD-DVR's as well - I now have a charge on my account for a lost/stolen/damaged HD-DVR for $321.75 and they charged me for a service call ($70) to bring me a box back that works - what a joke! Apparently the tech never deactivated one of the bad boxes or something.


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everybody. I just joined today following a brief period of "lurking". I have learned a lot here in a very short time! I have had D* since the early days when the RCA receiver and 18" dish cost roughly $1000! We've come far since those days. I now have the HR20 and Slimline dish and am eagerly awaiting the impending rollout of more HD channels. I'm sure I'll have some questions from time to time and I know you great folks will be able to help me whenever I need it. Who knows, I might even be able to help someone else. 

Tom


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tominvt said:


> Hi everybody. I just joined today following a brief period of "lurking". I have learned a lot here in a very short time! I have had D* since the early days when the RCA receiver and 18" dish cost roughly $1000! We've come far since those days. I now have the HR20 and Slimline dish and am eagerly awaiting the impending rollout of more HD channels. I'm sure I'll have some questions from time to time and I know you great folks will be able to help me whenever I need it. Who knows, I might even be able to help someone else.
> 
> Tom


:welcome_s aboard


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks! Great to be here!


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Joined the board today in an effort to get more info on the HD rollout chaos. I got D* about two months ago in anticipation of all the HD! My decision was nudged along a bit by Comcast who were dragging their feet on fixing a bad port on the pole in my backyard (a two month wait).

I got the HR20 and the Choice Extra package w/ HBO, CMAX, SHO, & Starz and Sunday Ticket. I've really had no problems with the service (outside of today's mild dissappointment) and really enjoy it. I look forward to picking your collective brain for tips and tricks.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Gary*W* said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Joined the board today in an effort to get more info on the HD rollout chaos. I got D* about two months ago in anticipation of all the HD! My decision was nudged along a bit by Comcast who were dragging their feet on fixing a bad port on the pole in my backyard (a two month wait).
> 
> I got the HR20 and the Choice Extra package w/ HBO, CMAX, SHO, & Starz and Sunday Ticket. I've really had no problems with the service (outside of today's mild dissappointment) and really enjoy it. I look forward to picking your collective brain for tips and tricks.


:welcome_s to the best dbs forum around.


----------



## Frostbyte (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello to everyone in the forum! I've been a TiVo fanatic since 1999 but I've finally given in to the allure of the imminent new HD channels that the HR20 will give me. My HR20 will arrive on Monday morning and it will be a bittersweet day when I have to say goodbye to my HR10, which has served me well these past few years. I just hope the new HD channels are online by that time so I can receive some consolation in my decision to switch.

I guess with that switch I also have to say goodbye to TivoCommunity and get to say hello to the good people of DbsTalk. I've been a lurker for a while, but I figured it was time to join your ranks. I'll try to put my non-TiVo prejudices aside and join in the fun!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Frostbyte said:


> Hello to everyone in the forum! I've been a TiVo fanatic since 1999 but I've finally given in to the allure of the imminent new HD channels that the HR20 will give me. My HR20 will arrive on Monday morning and it will be a bittersweet day when I have to say goodbye to my HR10, which has served me well these past few years. I just hope the new HD channels are online by that time so I can receive some consolation in my decision to switch.
> 
> I guess with that switch I also have to say goodbye to TivoCommunity and get to say hello to the good people of DbsTalk. I've been a lurker for a while, but I figured it was time to join your ranks. I'll try to put my non-TiVo prejudices aside and join in the fun!


:welcome_s from another TiVo convertee (is that even a word?)


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 23, 2007)

Just another newbie checking in. Long time DirecTV subscriber since I got the wife to let me buy the 65" Mitsubishi HDTV.

Just was forced to switch to the HR20 because the old 10 serious locked up so much, it finally gave up the ghost from so many resets.

I WANT TO PUT MY VOTE IN FOR INCREASING THE PRIORITY LIST WAY ABOVE THE CURRENT 50 SHOW LIMIT. The old units took more, why change a good thing.


----------



## clb4g9 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all-

I have been lurking on this forum for a bit and decided to finally post since I haven't been able to find an answer. I upgraded to an HR-20 a couple of weeks ago, having never used a DVR but being fairly well-versed with DirecTV and its technologies. I finally ran an extra line this week so I could take advantage of the dual tuner feature, and when I am recording a channel and try to go to a different channel, I get a message that says "available tuners are recording." This should only be the case for one of the tuners. 
Any idea on how to watch one channel while I am recording another? I went through the satellite setup afterwards, and it gives me an OK message on both tuners, so I am kind of at a loss and really don't want to call DirecTV.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gimmezell (Sep 20, 2007)

First time poster short time lurker.

I just upgraded to an HR20 yesterday just in time for the HD rollout!. I managed to score the HR20 for free along with 1yr of free HD content, 3 months of premium movie channels and $10 off for the next year. I originally had the Directv Tivo. 

Now it's time for me to figure out what exactly the HR20 can do for me.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I got my HR20-100 installed Sept. 21st, replacing an H20-100.
This is my first DVR. My daughter has had one in her room through Dish and now DTV. I'm just getting to know the HR20 and DVR but am pleased so far with this unit. None of the horror stories I read during its earlier days so far.
My only complaint is the remote will not work in RF mode. I see this is a frequent issue with the -100 series though. Maybe a software update can fix this.


----------



## clb4g9 (Sep 24, 2007)

clb4g9 said:


> Hey all-
> 
> I have been lurking on this forum for a bit and decided to finally post since I haven't been able to find an answer. I upgraded to an HR-20 a couple of weeks ago, having never used a DVR but being fairly well-versed with DirecTV and its technologies. I finally ran an extra line this week so I could take advantage of the dual tuner feature, and when I am recording a channel and try to go to a different channel, I get a message that says "available tuners are recording." This should only be the case for one of the tuners.
> Any idea on how to watch one channel while I am recording another? I went through the satellite setup afterwards, and it gives me an OK message on both tuners, so I am kind of at a loss and really don't want to call DirecTV.
> ...


OK, I went to the system settings and tested each tuner's signal strength. Regardless of which of the two lines I plug into Tuner 1, both come up with good signal strength. I can't get either of them to work with Tuner 2 and get any readings at all. Do you need to enable the second tuner in the menu in some way? When we set this up to begin with, I only had one line running into the HR20. Is there any other explanation for this to happen other than the unit having a bad tuner?


----------



## FJMerlin (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. Ive had my HR20 for a while and never really got into the technical details until recently. I bought the iPhone and now Im on a mission to figure out how to get my DVR shows off my HR20, onto my PC, then onto my iPhone. Ive already discovered Spanky's thread about network setup so I might be on my way to iPhone happiness!
Wish me luck!


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I registered a few days ago and completely missed this welcome thread. 

I've had an HR20 for almost a year now and just recently bought the HR20-700. 

I'm hoping to learn how to get my shows off the 700 and onto my PC . . . 

I had no idea about all of the potential that these units have as far as networking capabilities. I can't wait to give some of the great info I've found on here a try.

This place is great.


----------



## Xing (Oct 1, 2007)

Howdy
I just joined a few days ago and have been surfing through the threads ever since. This is an absolutely fasinating site and has a LOT of information to provide. I am very impressed with the knowledge through out these forums. You guys are great.
I have had my hr20 since april and since then have aquired a second. I have 2 hr20-100s (one black and one silver) 3 r15-300's and an h20-600. I love my D* setup and even more the new HD, although some is not true HD it is still a better picture than the SD.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

:welcome_s everyone!


----------



## JAYHAWKER2 (Sep 23, 2007)

The answer to this is probably in here somewhere, but I'm lazy. I have a second
HR20 coming on Fri. I will be sending out component, but I may want to feed a
second TV with HDMI, about a 15 foot run through an adjoining wall. Question is 
will it feed HDMI and component at the same time?


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

JAYHAWKER2 said:


> The answer to this is probably in here somewhere, but I'm lazy. I have a second
> HR20 coming on Fri. I will be sending out component, but I may want to feed a
> second TV with HDMI, about a 15 foot run through an adjoining wall. Question is
> will it feed HDMI and component at the same time?


Yes it will.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2 (Sep 23, 2007)

jutley said:


> Yes it will.


much Thx


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Darn - I missed this thread... Had my HR20 installed two weeks ago, the day the new HD channels launched.

Coming from SD DTivos, it's taking some time to get used to it, but now I finally got HD from D*.

First was, the installer came with an 'open' box. Remote was missing but everything else was still packed tight and unused (HDMI, manuals, Access card, B-Band converters), so did not give it much attention. Installer later brought a remote from the truck (sealed). 

All ok, until that night when I wanted to test the remote's RF setup. No Go. The remote I was given was a non-RF.

Called D*, and was shipped a remote. A backlit RF unit. But No Go. I have an HR20-100 and here I find out I need some type of antenna that was also missing at install time.

Called D* again, and was shipped a remote with antenna kit. Got it, and NO ANTENNA.

Called D* again, and getting YET ANOTHER remote with antenna kit. My guess it's going to end up with a service call to swap the unit.

BTW, every other call ends in a CSR who assures the HR20 does not come with an RF remote on top of it...

So far, it's been a nightmare. Oh, and TONS of billing issues on top of it... ugh...


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Now, I'm trying to figure out the best setup. I feed my LCD TV via HDMI, and all is nice and dandy (tried both native on and off, and seems better at off, output at 1080i, with a pillar box setup).

But I also ran a composite line to an RF modulator, and that goes thruout the house on channel 3.

The thing is that I'm picking this up on another room that has a widescreen TV. The problem is that the signal being 480i is also widescreen squeezed. The TV is set to 'FULL', but SD channels look 'squeezed' anyway...

What I don't like is the way the signal is being sent out. For composite/Svideo, it should be set out 480i 4:3, and letterboxed for HD (or give me options).

Even when native is on, 4:3 content would show in 16:9 with pillar box or stretched. 

And there should be a 'panoramic' or 'wide-stretch' (ie the side borders are stretched but the center is not).

My .02...


----------



## ischmidt (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently got an HR20-700 after the HDD in my long-faithful HR10 died, and I'm wondering if some of the issues I'm having are normal or if I have a defective unit.

1) I am completely unable to get anything out of the HDMI port. Configuration is HR20 -> Yamaha A/V reciever with switching HDMI inputs -> Sony 55" SXRD rear projector. I get fine HDMI sync from other devices. Component + optical works fine, but contributes to the cable disaster behind my home theatre. Is there any trick to enabling HDMI?

2) I can't get RF mode to work on the remote, which is annoying since the HR20 is more sensitive to IR angle than the HR10 was. I follow all the directions and then nothing happens when I press the remote buttons until I switch back to IR.

3) There's no audio for several seconds after rewinding and fast forwarding. The amount of time varies from almost instant to "is it ever coming back?".

4) Sometimes while watching the picture will momentarily change to weird colors and move to the left, then snap back to normal. It's not my TV, because no other source (including the HR10) ever did this.

5) Sensititivty to OTA channels is weak to nonexistant. I'm in a fringeish area and I'm using an antenna with two amplifiers attached. On my Sony's built-in ATSC tuner I can get 20+ channels with minimal fuss and awesome picture quality. The HR-10 pulled in about half of them and needed re-aiming the antenna for the others. The HR-20 sees only a few of the strongest, and not consistently.


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to have to spend more money on gadgets. Some great ideas on this site. I'll be adding hard drives to my HR20-100 soon. Already running out of space with all these new HD channels. Had a HR10-250 as my main receiver previously. Now it's on a little SD TV in the kitchen. The original Zenith HD receiver I used is now sitting in the garage. Just bought the harmony 880 thanks to the threads here. (Denon remote, which was great, finally had it's last fall to the floor). VOD will be fun as long as the 100s get upgrades too. I'm also having fun with the TVersity. 

I've been taking from the threads, hopefully soon I'll be able to give back.


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

Forgot to save the signature after created it.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

ischmidt said:


> 1) I am completely unable to get anything out of the HDMI port. Configuration is HR20 -> Yamaha A/V reciever with switching HDMI inputs -> Sony 55" SXRD rear projector. I get fine HDMI sync from other devices. Component + optical works fine, but contributes to the cable disaster behind my home theatre. Is there any trick to enabling HDMI?


This sounds like a handshake issue. Try running HDMI straight from the HR20 to the TV. If you get a picture, it's definitely a handshake issue. HDMI has evolved since its introduction. The current version is 1.3a. It is the most compatible.

The solution is to use component video, like you are doing now, or to upgrade to the latest generation of HDMI receivers. I just ordered a new Yamaha RX-V1800 with the 1.3a standard.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

BTW, I'm a new poster here myself. I actually joined this forum years ago to hunt down solutions to problems for my customers with Dish Network and DirecTV issues. The post above was my first post, though. I have 30 years of experience in the consumer electronics industry, much of it installing high end systems. While I've been a DirecTV subscriber for years, I just got my own HR20-700 last week. I'm back here again with problems and questions. 

Overall, I like the DVR a lot.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi there, I'm a newbie with you people, I registrated in Aug. and yesterday I got a 2 yr.subscription, I been with directv 12 yrs. I have the h20-100 with au9 slimline dish, kdl-40s2010, sony str-dg800 radio shack antenna for locals, everthing is working pretty good if they could just get the bugs out of these receivers,I sure am glad I found dbstalk.com, but there are afew things I don't understand about it, like how to put the info:and icon where your name is, but if its on there I'll find it. thanks


----------



## tawilson (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi. Since I got the HR20-100 a week ago I've been hanging around here going through the threads. I just noticed this thread this morning and decided to register. I've got the reciever hooked up to my 65" Hitachi rptv which moved my T-360 to the bedroom with the 32"lcd. Funny thing is, for both setups I had to order a HDMI-DVI cable. I've got them connected with component for now. I'm very happy and have had no issues with the HR20 so far.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

:eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to pop in here and say welcome to our new and in some cases long time members. 

It's great to have you all here!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Chris. Nice place you have here. I congratulate your moderators and you for creating and managing a technical forum that is dominated by the solutions to problems, not just *****ing about the problems themselves. That's a trick and a half and you've done it. Good job.










- Gregg


----------



## madodds (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I have an HD20 and it is driving me nuts. I started with Ultimate TV and loved it. It eventually quit and I was forced to go to TIVO. Everyone in the family liked the menus and functions of Ultimate TV better but we quickly adapted to TIVO. I still fill TIVO was a step down. I still have two TIVO receivers (including a HR10-250) and recently bought the new HR20. I'm beyond disappointed, I'm to the point of sending it back and waiting until TIVO comes out with a new receiver. I like having the HD channels but at what cost. There are so many flaws and problems with the HR20 it is staggering, and mine works according to Directv. That is one of my biggest complaints, I call Directv and ask why I can not select the channels I received and their answer is that’s just the way it works. So I'm stuck with the recorder trying to record programs on channels that I don't get, and this is ok with Directv.

I use to praise Directv, but ever since I have moved to High Definition equipment and expected it to work, I have done nothing but complain about Directv.


Matt


----------



## tawilson (Oct 15, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> :eek2: :eek2:


Ok, what did I say that was stupid now?


----------



## Miamilaw (Sep 30, 2007)

I got my two HD-dvrs a few weeks ago. Followed the links and added a 1TB hard drive and set up a home network on my other tvs. Now here is the question. I have a wired network in my house already linking all my computers. I do not see what advantages there are of networking the dvrs. I can already play music off my computer network to my main stereo. So other then video from a computer (which I do not have any) and this vod (which it seems the consensus is that it is not worth much), why do I want to network these dvrs? Thanks for the input. This forum is extremely helpful for newcomers


----------



## Phredi (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not sure if I am a new owner yet - I got a receiver in 'distressed condition' and have been playing around with it.

The drive appeared to be dead, and I have replaced that with a 750GB drive.

I seem to have two other issues - no Sat reception and secondly it locked up after a while and no amount of rebooting or power removal seemed to help.

I will try some more of course... hope it can be made to work so I can join in the fun


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

:welcome_s to the Forums everyone! We're glad to see all you newcomers! We look forward to assisting and hearing from you all!


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Miamilaw said:


> I got my two HD-dvrs a few weeks ago. Followed the links and added a 1TB hard drive and set up a home network on my other tvs. Now here is the question. I have a wired network in my house already linking all my computers. I do not see what advantages there are of networking the dvrs. I can already play music off my computer network to my main stereo. So other then video from a computer (which I do not have any) and this vod (which it seems the consensus is that it is not worth much), why do I want to network these dvrs? Thanks for the input. This forum is extremely helpful for newcomers


Well for one thing you need the HD-DVRs networked to use VOD or Video On Demand, which is coming soon to the national audience. It is currently in Beta mode.


----------



## Miamilaw (Sep 30, 2007)

afulkerson said:


> Well for one thing you need the HD-DVRs networked to use VOD or Video On Demand, which is coming soon to the national audience. It is currently in Beta mode.


Why do I need to network to use VOD. If I have one hd-dvr and it gets the signal, why does it need to be networked. Are you telling me that it only will go to a computer and then after I download it, then I have to transfer it to the HD-dvr. Sorry, but I have so much wiring and other stuff in my house and computer networks already, that I am trying not to complicate it anymore. I have no problem in doing another network but the comments I read on VOD, on this board were not very positive at this time as to what is available on VOD. What am I missing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## turbine_slayer (Oct 15, 2007)

Had my HR20 for about 3 weeks now and have had no problems. I liked that it came with a full assortment of cables including HDMI.

After a quick call to customer retention, I only had to pay the $19 shipping and handling.

When I first got it I was only getting some of the new HD channels and many channels were breaking up. The installer came back and traced it to a bad B-band converter. Since then, no missed recordings or any other problems I've read about here.

HR20-700 (Native Off - 1080i)
HDMI to HP-MD5880
Optical to HK AVR510


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Good deal and :welcome_s to the forum!



turbine_slayer said:


> Had my HR20 for about 3 weeks now and have had no problems. I liked that it came with a full assortment of cables including HDMI.
> 
> After a quick call to customer retention, I only had to pay the $19 shipping and handling.
> 
> ...


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a newbie here! Looking forward to my DirecTV install this comming Tuesday! Bye bye Time Warner! :hurah:


----------



## xtopher (Jul 2, 2006)

Checking in after getting my HR20 and 5 LNB dish installed yesterday replacing the HR10-250 I've had for two years. 

Had a slight issue initially where the MPEG-4 HD channels were coming in intermittently and the 0x18a update download failed. I realized that the installer had diplexed my OTA antenna into one of my satellite cables. Once I removed that, everything worked fine.

So far, I'm pretty impressed with the HR20 and I'm definitely enjoying the new MPEG-4 HD channels.

Chris


----------



## rmullin (Sep 6, 2007)

Switched from cable to satellite on Tuesday and had problems with the HR20 right off. So I did the 02468 and downloaded the newest software. Then had problems changing channels - took 10-seconds for the new channel to appear, and the dvr functions were spotty. Did a red-button reset, no improvement. Last night I unplugged it from the power for 15 minutes, it rebooted and there is joy in Mudville. Everything now works as expected, and it's sweet.


----------



## tawilson (Oct 15, 2007)

My picture froze up on me the first night, two weeks ago, and not due to rain fade, so the first thing I did was unplug it not knowing there are other reset options to try first, and it's been fine since.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a newbie question...Does the HR20 do a commercial or 30 second skip and 7 second replay or anything like that. Not a deal killer just a curiosity. Thanks for tolorating a dumb question!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

joe221 said:


> This is a newbie question...Does the HR20 do a commercial or 30 second skip and 7 second replay or anything like that. Not a deal killer just a curiosity. Thanks for tolorating a dumb question!


Instead of the 30 skip like TiVo it does a 30 second slip.

6 second replay instead of 7 second.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Instead of the 30 skip like TiVo it does a 30 second slip.
> 
> 6 second replay instead of 7 second.


Thanks very much, I didn't quite know what magic word to search and feared too many hits. You mean it kinda goes in and out of fast forward, not a digital jump. I get it. Too bad for such a high tech gadget, I assume this has been talked to death about.


----------



## sctrojangrad (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I just upgraded from the 3LNB and Samsung HD receiver to the new Directv Slimline Dish along with a new H21-200 receiver.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sctrojangrad said:


> Hello, I just upgraded from the 3LNB and Samsung HD receiver to the new Directv Slimline Dish along with a new H21-200 receiver.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Hope you enjoy your new system.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

sctrojangrad said:


> Hello, I just upgraded from the 3LNB and Samsung HD receiver to the new Directv Slimline Dish along with a new H21-200 receiver.


Thanks for the head's up! 
I called back (my install is on Tues.) and got DoriAnn a very helpful CSR. She requested the slimline for me (no guarantee) and looked over my order. For the same money she rolled me into their NFL promotion for new customers and it gets me Sunday Ticket all the movie channels and NASCAR till mid Feb for the same monthly I was going to pay and it didn't hurt any of my bonus deductions. Wow!:hurah: This is GREAT! Come Feb I can switch to my original choice. Sounds like a fun Fall and Early Winter!!

BTW Class of '79 Cinema-TV!! Fight On!!


----------



## jkrell (Oct 24, 2007)

I come here by way of TiVo Community. My current setup is 2 HR10-250s (Living Room and Basement) and 2 SD DirecTiVos (Spare Bedroom and Master Retreat). We are having our basement finished and I am planning to get the HR20 to add into the basement configuration. I will probably keep the HR10-250 there at least until the MPEG2 channels go dark -- I like to use it for recording movies off of HBO HD (that way the movies do not take away from the disk space used for our regular shows).

Ultimately, I would like to also replace the HR10-250 in the living room with an HR20 and move that HR10-250 up to the Master Retreat, which has an HDTV. But I want to test it out in the basement first, especially since I have since TiVo's inception been a DIE HARD TiVo fanatic and am very hesitant to make the switch. I am so hardcore TiVo that I even considered going to cable.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

My install went smoothly on Tuesday, all I have left to do is return my DVRs to Time Warner.


----------

